# News - Command & Conquer 3: Die Demo zu Tiberium Wars ist da!



## Administrator (26. Februar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,562721


----------



## erichmansen (26. Februar 2007)

es sind übrigens 1,*1*8GB

bei gamershell ist alles maßlos überfüllt


----------



## Spiczek (26. Februar 2007)

erichmansen am 26.02.2007 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> es sind übrigens 1,*1*8GB
> 
> bei gamershell ist alles maßlos überfüllt




Wie die anderen auch! Leider!!!

P.S. recht haste sind nur 1,2 GB

und der EA link is sinnlos, da gibts noch nix


----------



## GW-Player (26. Februar 2007)

erichmansen am 26.02.2007 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> es sind übrigens 1,*1*8GB
> 
> bei gamershell ist alles maßlos überfüllt


ich lade gerade von gamershell.com mit ganzen 11,1 kb/sec 
ich glaube ich fange morgen früh nochmal neu an dann werden bestimmt weniger auf den servern sein 

zum glück hab ich morgen schulfrei (lehrerkonferenz) und  kann zocken bis der arzt kommt, wenn es denn die demo auf meinen rechner schafft


----------



## BIRNE21 (26. Februar 2007)

Also der EA Link funktioniert....und ja, alle Server sind Überlastet


----------



## stefan667 (26. Februar 2007)

erichmansen am 26.02.2007 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> es sind übrigens 1,*1*8GB
> 
> bei gamershell ist alles maßlos überfüllt



ich zieh grade von gamershell mit 260 KB/sec

is bei mir volle bandbreite


----------



## erichmansen (26. Februar 2007)

ich loade momentan bei fileplanet mit ~60kb/s


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Februar 2007)

@ alle: Torrent-Links sind ja durchaus eine feine Sache. Dann aber nicht von einer Seite, die auch illegale Dinge wie "Sicherheitskopien" und CO anbietet.


----------



## FrankMoers (26. Februar 2007)

erichmansen am 26.02.2007 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> es sind übrigens 1,*1*8GB
> 
> bei gamershell ist alles maßlos überfüllt



Danke für den Hinweis. War gerade alles etwas hektisch hier


----------



## Bettorian (26. Februar 2007)

erichmansen am 26.02.2007 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ich loade momentan bei fileplanet mit ~60kb/s




torrent bei ca 100-150kb


----------



## johnniejoker (26. Februar 2007)

ich ziehe grade mit ca. 140 kb/s von gamershell. da bin ich wohl noch mal gut bei weggekommen. hab aber auch schon angefangen da zu ziehen, kurz bevor die meldung hier raus war


----------



## FrankMoers (26. Februar 2007)

Bettorian am 26.02.2007 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> erichmansen am 26.02.2007 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei JeuxVideo mit 650/s KB


----------



## Horrorente (26. Februar 2007)

Filefront 200 kb. Ich schlaf jetzt 2 stunden und dann ist fertig,   
Dann gehts los


----------



## Rancore (26. Februar 2007)

Ist das jetzt eigentlich für die Demo dieser Links ein Freischalt-Code nötig oder nicht?   Und wenn ja kommt der nach unserer Zeit morgen früh um 10 Uhr, abends um 22 Uhr oder zu einer ganz anderen Zeit?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Februar 2007)

Rancore am 26.02.2007 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt eigentlich für die Demo dieser Links ein Freischalt-Code nötig oder nicht?   Und wenn ja kommt der nach unserer Zeit morgen früh um 10 Uhr, abends um 22 Uhr oder zu einer ganz anderen Zeit?


Das war für Leute, die sich VOR dem Release die Demo bei Fileplanet saugen konnten (die zahlenden Mitglieder). Da hat der FP-Downloadmanager eine verschlüsselte Datei bekommen und erst später den Entschlüsselungscode.


----------



## Horrorente (26. Februar 2007)

Rancore am 26.02.2007 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt eigentlich für die Demo dieser Links ein Freischalt-Code nötig oder nicht?   Und wenn ja kommt der nach unserer Zeit morgen früh um 10 Uhr, abends um 22 Uhr oder zu einer ganz anderen Zeit?



Kannst gleich loslegen nach dem Laden, so versteh ich das. Das mit dem Code war wohl für die Preloads. Die zocken schon ?!


----------



## Rancore (26. Februar 2007)

Horrorente am 26.02.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Rancore am 26.02.2007 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAMMER!!!
Danke für die Info!!! 
Hoffentlich leiden die kommenden Uni-Klausuren nicht allzusehr...


----------



## Texxus (26. Februar 2007)

Juhuu!!   Was für eine Freude!! 

Und die Preloader können grad mal ne stunde länger zoggen hab schon 50%!!


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (26. Februar 2007)

Ich lade gerade die Demo mit 350 kb die seite sage ich nicht weil ich sonst meine geschwindigkeit nicht halten kann ^^


----------



## stefan667 (26. Februar 2007)

*FREU* Noch 18 Minuten dann wird Gezockt!!!

Muss morgen früh um 6 auf Arbeit, aber scheiss drauf heut Nacht wird Krieg geführt!!!

Commander ende!


----------



## churchill372 (26. Februar 2007)

Noch mals ein Legaler Torrentlink 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1844149...Tiberium_Wars_-_DEMO.3627428.TPB.torrent.html

hf beim saugen 

ps: danke an nali


----------



## Boesor (26. Februar 2007)

Gabbagadnalf am 26.02.2007 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lade gerade die Demo mit 350 kb die seite sage ich nicht weil ich sonst meine geschwindigkeit nicht halten kann ^^



Es lebe die Solidarität


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (26. Februar 2007)

Boesor am 26.02.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 26.02.2007 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja ich will ja nicht so sein hier ist die seite www.Gamedemos.de


----------



## smooth666 (26. Februar 2007)

Gabbagadnalf am 26.02.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 26.02.2007 22:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horrorente (26. Februar 2007)

smooth666 am 26.02.2007 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 26.02.2007 22:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rakurai (26. Februar 2007)

Saug bei gamershell mit ~400kb oder ~680kb.. ändert sich hin und wieder.. Naja, auf jeden Fall kann ich es noch heute antesten


----------



## Helli (26. Februar 2007)

rakurai am 26.02.2007 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug bei gamershell mit ~400kb oder ~680kb.. ändert sich hin und wieder.. Naja, auf jeden Fall kann ich es noch heute antesten




heute noch antesten auf jeden *g aber bei gameshell is da garnix zu machen...

hab jetzt nen geilen server bei fileplanet gefunden mit < 1 mbit  in ner halben stunde is das file unten

greetz


----------



## ShooterKing1983 (26. Februar 2007)

Kleiner Tip: Benutzt doch mal Programme wie Free Download Manager!!! Lade mit 650KB!!!!


----------



## smooth666 (26. Februar 2007)

ShooterKing1983 am 26.02.2007 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tip: Benutzt doch mal Programme wie Free Download Manager!!! Lade mit 650KB!!!!



So was braucht man doch dazu nicht ! Ich lade über Firefox genau so schnell !
Man muss nur Geduld haben und den richtigen Link finden , das hängt in keinster Weise mit deinem Downloadmanager zusammen ! Son Quatsch was du hier postest ! Solche Programme sind nur sinnloser Ballast fürs System !
5 Minuten gleich kann ichs zocken ! Yeah !


----------



## warboss (26. Februar 2007)

smooth666 am 26.02.2007 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ShooterKing1983 am 26.02.2007 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quatsch natürlich bringt ein downloadmanager was. Der stellt ~20 Verbindungen her und kann deswegen viel schneller saugen


----------



## ShooterKing1983 (26. Februar 2007)

warboss am 26.02.2007 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> smooth666 am 26.02.2007 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz genau!!! Ich habe es auch versucht nur mit firefox zu laden, mehr als 5kb waren nicht drin (von der gleichen Seite). Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Schnauze halten!!!!!!


----------



## seech (26. Februar 2007)

ShooterKing1983 am 26.02.2007 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> warboss am 26.02.2007 23:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich lade gerade auch mit DownThemAll von Firefox mit über 350 KB (Fullspeed) vom EA-FTP runter. Sind bei mir also auch nur noch 50 Minuten


----------



## Provyder (26. Februar 2007)

ShooterKing1983 am 26.02.2007 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> warboss am 26.02.2007 23:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn glaubt alles besser zu wissen: trotzdem kein Grund beleidigend zu werden! Muss alles immer gleich mit Beleidigungen und Herabwürdigungen belastet werden? Reisst euch mal ein bisschen zusammen.

Auch wenn jemand Unsinn redet heißt das noch lange nicht, die Person dann einfach so beleidigen zu können... wir machen alle mal Fehler.


----------



## oceano (26. Februar 2007)

Vor allem wenn der DL mal abbricht (kann bei so einer Überlastung schonmal passieren) dann guckt der Nicht-DL-Manager-User doof auser Wäsche.....


----------



## Ra-Tiel (26. Februar 2007)

ShooterKing1983 am 26.02.2007 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Schnauze halten!!!!!!


1.) Es hängt vom Server ab ob er mehrere Verbindungen von der gleichen IP zulässt. Es gibt genug die in diesem Fall die IP für ne Stunde sperren, von daher...

2.) Ein DLM nutzt nichts wenn deine Leitung limitiert. Auch mit DTA, FG, und wie sie alle heißen wird aus DSL1k nicht auf magische Art und Weise DSL16k.

3.) Die meisten, wenn nicht gar alle, DLM von Drittanbietern enthalten Adware/Spyware (Tracking Cookies und son Zeug) oder telefonieren nach Hause. Ich hab keinen Bock nach jedem Download mit Spybot und Co über mein System fegen zu müssen.

4.) Falls die Idee kommt... ob man den Download an der Stelle fortsetzen kann an der er unterbrochen wurde hängt ebenfalls vom Server ab. Das hat nix mit DLMs zu tun.

5.) Reicht mir der integrierte einfache DLM von Opera völlig aus. 

6.) Saug ich mir die Demo morgen an der HS per 6GBit/s Standleitung. 

7.) Gute Nacht und viel Spaß beim Zocken @ alle die die Demo schon haben.


----------



## TTB (26. Februar 2007)

Also ich ziehs gerade vom Uniserver mit 7mb 
  
Muhahahaha


----------



## Bettorian (26. Februar 2007)

TOll jetzt hab ichs installed, aber leider ... blackscreen. passiert einfach mal rein gar nix


----------



## Ra-Tiel (27. Februar 2007)

Bettorian am 26.02.2007 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> TOll jetzt hab ichs installed, aber leider ... blackscreen. passiert einfach mal rein gar nix


Und das freut dich?  *auf Smiley deut*


----------



## Bettorian (27. Februar 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 27.02.2007 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bettorian am 26.02.2007 23:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, aber ihc hoffe mir kann wer helfen....
Klcike auf Shortcut -> 5sek schwarz -> cnc dingsteil -> ea logo -> schwarz schwarz schwarz ..auch nach 5min noch und nach 10 und nach 20.


----------



## smooth666 (27. Februar 2007)

Bettorian am 26.02.2007 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> TOll jetzt hab ichs installed, aber leider ... blackscreen. passiert einfach mal rein gar nix




Wie Blackscreen ? Was haste denn fürn Rechner ? Allen anderen die es schon haben und zocken können sei nur gesagt : Geiles Game ! Viel Spaß damit ! Jetzt steht es fest , dieses geniale Game wird gekauft , keine Frage ! Da werden Erinnerungen wach ! Ach die guten alten Zeiten ! So genug geredet , jetzt wird weiter gezockt ! PS : an alle die hier rum geflamt haben wegen der DL Manager Sache kann ich nur sagen !      ! Aber auch denen viel Spaß beim zocken ! Geniesst es !


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Februar 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 26.02.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Es hängt vom Server ab ob er mehrere Verbindungen von der gleichen IP zulässt. Es gibt genug die in diesem Fall die IP für ne Stunde sperren, von daher...



Nur, dass man mit manchen (oder allen?) DLM auch die gleiche Datei von verschiedenen Quellen laden kann.
Quasi von fileplanet, cnchq und noch anderen gleichzeitig.



> 2.) Ein DLM nutzt nichts wenn deine Leitung limitiert. Auch mit DTA, FG, und wie sie alle heißen wird aus DSL1k nicht auf magische Art und Weise DSL16k.



Das nicht, aber ein DLM hilft, dass du deine Leitung bis zum letzten ausnutzen kannst was ohne DLM bei vollen Servern oftmals nicht der Fall ist.



> 4.) Falls die Idee kommt... ob man den Download an der Stelle fortsetzen kann an der er unterbrochen wurde hängt ebenfalls vom Server ab. Das hat nix mit DLMs zu tun.


Dann mach das mal mit den Standard IE oder FF Downloadern,da geht es bei gar keinem Server.
Bei Getright kann man z.B. den Download einfach bei einer anderen Quelle fortsetzen, wenn wirklich mal ein Server kein Resuming unterstützt.



> 5.) Reicht mir der integrierte einfache DLM von Opera völlig aus.



Dann freu dich.. 



> 6.) Saug ich mir die Demo morgen an der HS per 6GBit/s Standleitung.



HF, ich saugs atm mit fast voller Bandbreite im EA Link.



> 7.) Gute Nacht und viel Spaß beim Zocken @ alle die die Demo schon haben.



Gn8.


----------



## Faithz (27. Februar 2007)

Juhu ich hab noch nen schnellen Downloadlink gefunden. Eigentlich merkwürdig, das andere nicht draufgekommen sind. Is ja ein ziemlich bekannter Downloadanbieter. 1 Stündchen, dann is es soweit. Man ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf den Weihnachtsmann. Herrlich. Hoffentlich werden meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Obwohl bei C&C dürfte das wohl der Fall sein. 
Schönen Abend noch und viel Spass beim zocken. 
FaithzSR1

P.S.: Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Kane Edition limitiert ist ?? Wenn dem so wäre würde ich die sonst nämlich vorbestellen. THX für die Antwort schon msl im Vorraus.


----------



## Homerclon (27. Februar 2007)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der System-Anforderung aus?
Was muss man denn mindestens haben?

Nicht das ich mir 1,2GB ziehe und es dann nicht spielen kann.

Muss es umbedingt eine GraKa mit SM3 sein oder reicht auch eine mit SM2?


----------



## Sorec (27. Februar 2007)

Also es wird immer mit Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 verglichen von der Leistung her, aber ich mein die Demo is wohl das beste mittel um Festzustellen obs läuft.

Kann dazu auch nicht viel sagen weil ich hinter net Maschine mit:

Dual Core E6300 @ 2 x 3Ghz
Nvidia 8800 Gtx
usw...

sitze, zocke auch auf Ultra High usw ^^ das macht schon spass 

Is halt nur krass wenn man immer Egoshooter oder so zockt dann findet man im ersten moment die grafik irgendwie net so super aber nur im ersten moment ^^ spätestens wenn man die krater der mammuttanks sieht oder wie sie einfach durch zerstöre häuse fahren, zieht einen das game voll in seinen bann....

Und was ich das beste finde, es kommt das gute alte C&C feeling auf, nicht so wie bei Generäle, fand ich nämlich ziemlich mies um ehrlich zu sein.
Der gute alte Bauhof mit seinem kränchen der die päckchen rausholt hehe
einfach geil, und freu mich scho auf meine Kane Edition ende März 

Ach ja, vllt kann mir dazu wer was sagen, ist das bei euch auch das im Tutorial irgendwie die stimmen der einheiten so leise sind bzw komisch ?
Ich vermisse auch dass das Tutorial nicht mitgelesen wird, ist ziemlich leise, würde ich mir auch sparen, außer ihr habt noch NIE sone art game gezockt ^^

(Naja gut, also bei dem Game nimmt man eh alles mit was geht  )

mfg
Simon


----------



## Hasselrot (27. Februar 2007)

Hier ein "Performance-Thread":

http://www.forumplanet.com/planetcnc/topic.asp?fid=19062&tid=2027739


----------



## Nightstalker66 (27. Februar 2007)

na toll und ich hab gestern am abend pc umgerüstet was mich 3h gekostet hat und hab total auf die demo vergessen die heute starten sollte na macht nix dann werd ich sie mir heute saugen wen ich von der arbeit nach Hause kome    hoffentlich hängen da nicht so viele am server drauf wie anscheinend gestern. ohh ich glaub ich geh heute früher nach Hause ich will CNC!!!


----------



## coaxspi (27. Februar 2007)

Weiß einer nun zufällig die Mindestanforderungen?

Demo kann ich leider nicht ziehen, mit ISDN wäre das eher Schwachsinn .
Wäre dankbar wenn einer was wüsste.

Ansonsten an hf an alle beim zocken .

edit:
Habs gefunden.


----------



## Nightstalker66 (27. Februar 2007)

Informationen zum Download 	
Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars - Demo  	
(Alle Infos für:  	
zu 360 wechselnzu PC-CDROM wechseln
	)
Datum: 	26.02.07
Anzahl Downloads:  	5129
Dateigröße: 	1,17 GB
Dateiname: 	
		cnc3demo.exe
Screenshots: 	anzeigen
Rating: 	

System Requirements

Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars requires DirectX 9.0c. You can install DirectX 9.0c by following the onscreen prompts during the demo installation process.

REQUIRED SYSTEM SPECIFICATIONS:

   · OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista (32-bit; 64-bit versions of Vista are not supported)
   · CPU: 2.0 GHz or higher
   · RAM: 512 MB or more
   · Hard Drive: 1.4 GB or more of free space
   · Video: DirectX 9.0c compatible video card. Video card with 64 MB or more memory and one of these chipsets is required: ATI 8500 or greater, NVIDIA GeForce4 or greater. (ATI Radeon 9200 and 9250 PCI, NVIDIA Geforce 4 MX cards not supported.)
   · Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card

NOTE: While you will be able to play Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars with the specifications above, play experience may improve if you have additional RAM, above the required 512 MB.


----------



## Belechem (27. Februar 2007)

Hm, habs seit gestern mittag und und seitdem gezockt....
Ist das Gleiche wie immer, sieht nur besser aus. Reicht mir das? Nein.
Ich geh wieder Supreme Commander zocken, dagegen hat CC3 nämlich keine Chance. 
Vor allem was die Übersicht betrifft, man will irgendwie weiter rauszoomen, die Kamera ist viel zu nah dran. Liegt vielleicht daran daß ich seit 2 Wochen SupCom zocke. Doch, klar, es hat mehr Athmosphäre als SupCom, aber nach 3 Wochen, wenn man nur noch online spielt, juckt das eh keinen mehr.

Ist ehrlich absolut unspektakuläre RTS. Neues? Fehlanzeige. Irgendwie war Red Alert 2 cooler, weil man da mehr Übersicht hatte....
Bin mal gespannt auf den PCG-Test. Wird bestimmt 90%. Klar, oder?
  DISS!


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2007)

Nightstalker66 am 27.02.2007 08:06 schrieb:
			
		

> OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista (32-bit; *64-bit versions of Vista are not supported*)



 ... Herrlich.


----------



## No1-Obaruler (27. Februar 2007)

Belechem am 27.02.2007 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, habs seit gestern mittag und und seitdem gezockt....
> Ist das Gleiche wie immer, sieht nur besser aus. Reicht mir das? Nein.
> Ich geh wieder Supreme Commander zocken, dagegen hat CC3 nämlich keine Chance.
> Vor allem was die Übersicht betrifft, man will irgendwie weiter rauszoomen, die Kamera ist viel zu nah dran. Liegt vielleicht daran daß ich seit 2 Wochen SupCom zocke. Doch, klar, es hat mehr Athmosphäre als SupCom, aber nach 3 Wochen, wenn man nur noch online spielt, juckt das eh keinen mehr.
> ...




Naja, is halt deine Meinung .......... meine Meinung zu deiner: Stirb!

Ich hab die Demo grad auch angespielt, und ich bin eigentlich ganz angetan, da das Feeling stimmt!

Ah so: Geht mal in die Readme! Sucht da mal den Namer der Nod-Superwaffe! "Tiberium Vapor Bomb" !


----------



## welker77 (27. Februar 2007)

Also ich bin enttäuscht  selbst mit "alles was geht in 1280x1024" haut die Grafik mich überhaupt nicht vom Hocker vom Gameplay rede ich lieber gar nicht ist ja seit dem ersten Teil das gleiche   hätte mir da mehr vorgestellt naja  und dafür fast 40 min. download  hätte ich mir auch sparen können. 

Ich streiche es wieder von meiner Einkaufsliste aber das ist ja Geschmackssache, aber probiert es selber.


----------



## sonic2045 (27. Februar 2007)

das ist mal wieder typisch diese "Grafik Nörgler" is doch egal wies aussieht. Außerdem finde ich das das Fealing stimmen muss. Das altbekannte mit em Bauhof ist spitze und dabei bleibe ich. Ich kann mich über die Grafik nicht beschweren da ich alles hochstellen konnte bis auf AA (ich glaub 4x is n bissl zu viel für meine GraKa) und da ich keinen TFT habe ist eine Auflösung von 800x600 wunderbar dafür.

Mr gefällts und am 30.03 werde ich wie ein Kind auf den Postboten warten.


----------



## coaxspi (27. Februar 2007)

welker77 am 27.02.2007 08:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin enttäuscht  selbst mit "alles was geht in 1280x1024" haut die Grafik mich überhaupt nicht vom Hocker vom Gameplay rede ich lieber gar nicht ist ja seit dem ersten Teil das gleiche   hätte mir da mehr vorgestellt naja  und dafür fast 40 min. download  hätte ich mir auch sparen können.
> 
> Ich streiche es wieder von meiner Einkaufsliste aber das ist ja Geschmackssache, aber probiert es selber.




Seit wann gehts bei C&C um beste Grafik und rauszoomen . Da gehts um die Story!
Ich mein man kann wieder die bösen Spielen und sieht den Mann mit der Glatze ;-D - das reicht doch *g*. Ich zock auch noch Starcraft und so, auch wenn die Grafik echt nicht die beste ist *g*


----------



## Bettorian (27. Februar 2007)

So, habs dann gestern doch noch zum laufen bekommen (muss man den Shortcut mal mit nen paar Parametern füllen).

1. Grafik is der Oberhammer.
2. Auf meinem Rechner läuft das Game wie geschmiert. Nicht ein Ruckler und das auf Ultra High Details mit 1280x1024. Bin begeistert.
3. Das alte CnC is back! Grandios gemacht. Fühl ich mich gleich wieder wie in den alten Zeiten.
4. Kane Edition ich komme.


----------



## andYgee (27. Februar 2007)

Bettorian am 27.02.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, habs dann gestern doch noch zum laufen bekommen (muss man den Shortcut mal mit nen paar Parametern füllen).
> 
> 1. Grafik is der Oberhammer.
> 2. Auf meinem Rechner läuft das Game wie geschmiert. Nicht ein Ruckler und das auf Ultra High Details mit 1280x1024. Bin begeistert.
> ...



kanns erst heute abend nach der arbeit spielen. freu mich ja schon tierisch drauf, wann man deinen entry so liest, download läuft während ich schaffen bin. aber eine frage hätte ich da.

was für einen rechner hast du,? cpu, ram, graka?

danke, 
andYgee


----------



## MaverickDieSocke (27. Februar 2007)

Also das Spiel hat auf mich einen positiven Eindruck hinterlassen. Gut, man kann nicht sagen, dass der neue Teil gerade mit Innovationen glänzt ... aber es ist halt mehr ne Neuauflage als ein "weiterer" Teil mit fortgesetzter Story.
Die Grafik sieht wirklich gut aus und läuft auch super schnell, nur die Zoomstufen sind wirklich ein Witz. Da hätte ich mir mehr gewünscht.


----------



## kisschris (27. Februar 2007)

andYgee am 27.02.2007 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> was für einen rechner hast du,? cpu, ram, graka?



Also ich habs heut morgen gegen Null Uhr auch noch schnell durchgespielt. Bei den Hardwareanforderungen kann man beruhigt sein. Ich spiele es mit max Details in 1024 x 768 Punkten absolut flüssig und ruckelfrei.

Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2500 Mhz, 1GB Ram, X850XT AGP

Die Framerate ist wie bei Generals ZH auf 32 FPS fest eingestellt und die bricht bei mir nicht ein. 

Die Grafikengine sieht gut aus, richtig gut gelungen finde ich aber die Zwischensequenzen und gerenderten Scenen. Gestochen scharfes Videomaterial und der Sound ist der absolute Wahnsinn. Hab ne 5.1 Anlage von Teufel und die nutzt das Spiel auch aus. 

Was ich vermisst habe ist die typische C&C Steuerung, also mit linksklick Einheitenbefehle zu geben. Das wird aber bestimmt in der Vollversion dann einstellbar sein, wenn es jetzt nicht schon so ist und ich es nur nicht gefunden habe.

Viel Spaß allen beim zocken.


----------



## Bettorian (27. Februar 2007)

andYgee am 27.02.2007 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Bettorian am 27.02.2007 09:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Siehe Sig.
Leider läuft das Spiel bei mir nur mit erweitertem "-noaudio" parameter. Ansonsten Blackscreen. Zock ich halt ohne ton, auch wayne


----------



## Bettorian (27. Februar 2007)

Ok, sehe gerade die Sig wird aus irgendeinen Grund nich engezeigt. Deswegen mal kurz per Hand nachreichen:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe
3Gig Corsair Speicher
eVGA 7900 GTX
Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS
2x iiyama E431S

Butta-mega-ultra-flüssig. 30 FPS fixed.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (27. Februar 2007)

Das Game ist sowas von geiul es läuft perfect bei mir auf ultra hoch mein pc ist aber voll schlecht 


P4 2,6 ghz 
1 gb ram 
x850 xt pe


ich werde mir vielleicht das game kaufen wenn ich money habe mal gucken


----------



## MaverickDieSocke (27. Februar 2007)

Alles super in vollsten Einstellungen

Mein Rechner

Core2Due 6700
GeForce 8800 GTX
2 GB Ram
X-Fi Sound


----------



## Bonkic (27. Februar 2007)

MaverickDieSocke am 27.02.2007 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles super in vollsten Einstellungen



wär ja auch noch schöner bei deinem system und der verwendung einer bewährten engine.


----------



## reneOr (27. Februar 2007)

Bonkic am 27.02.2007 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> MaverickDieSocke am 27.02.2007 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also dann würde es bei mir laufen oder so   

sys:x2 5000+
ram:2GB
graka:atix1650 256ddram

hoffe wooooohhllll need das game


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Februar 2007)

is schon erstaunlich wieviel neue Mitglieder die community kriegt nur wegen der Systemanforderungen zu c&c


----------



## reneOr (27. Februar 2007)

LouisLoiselle am 27.02.2007 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> is schon erstaunlich wieviel neue Mitglieder die community kriegt nur wegen der Systemanforderungen zu c&c




ist das so schlimm?   

hmm wenn ich mir die demo von jeuxvideo sauge ist die engl,vers. oder fr.???
könnte mir da wer helfen


----------



## Mondblut (27. Februar 2007)

reneOr am 27.02.2007 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> LouisLoiselle am 27.02.2007 10:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




irgendwo im download-titel steht bei dene "anglais", was soviel heisst wie "englisch". Demnach wirds wohl engl. sein.


----------



## coaxspi (27. Februar 2007)

reneOr am 27.02.2007 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 27.02.2007 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kauf mir auch wenns bei mir nicht läuft xD.

1.4ghz, 512mb ram, geforce 4  - könnte schwer werden *g*

Aber naja.

Und merkt euch, ein X markiert das Kreuz.


----------



## SaKrifieD (27. Februar 2007)

Bettorian am 27.02.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Grafik is der Oberhammer.
> 2. Auf meinem Rechner läuft das Game wie geschmiert. Nicht ein Ruckler und das auf Ultra High Details mit 1280x1024. Bin begeistert.
> 3. Das alte CnC is back! Grandios gemacht. Fühl ich mich gleich wieder wie in den alten Zeiten.



Bei mir das selbe!

Aber mal was anderes. Ist das Demo Skirmish beschnitten oder finde ich einfach den Airport nicht ???


----------



## SaKrifieD (27. Februar 2007)

SaKrifieD am 27.02.2007 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal was anderes. Ist das Demo Skirmish beschnitten oder finde ich einfach den Airport nicht ???




  Ich Dummerchen...Habe ihn gefunden    Im Baumenü auf der rechten Seite, mitte...

Vielleicht gibt's ja noch so Blindfische wie mich


----------



## k-l-i-u (27. Februar 2007)

*kann demo nicht installieren =(*

die demo exe ist keine zulässige win32 anwendung zeigt der bei mir an. was soll so ein scheiß echt kacke alles umsonst geladen hatte 14st gedauert


----------



## Bettorian (27. Februar 2007)

SaKrifieD am 27.02.2007 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bettorian am 27.02.2007 09:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Demo is nur da hingegen beschnitten, dass man nur GDI spielen kann und eine Map (abgesehen vom tut oder campain). Gebäude sind alle da, genau wie einheiten.
Das baumenu, btw is einsahme spitze. finde sofort alles und das "aufblitzen" zeigt fein an, wann was fertig is.


----------



## tobeast (27. Februar 2007)

Rabowke am 27.02.2007 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nightstalker66 am 27.02.2007 08:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf meinem 64bit Home Premium läufts jedenfalls. Es dauert nur erstmal ziemlich lange, bis das EA Intro Video erscheint (~30sek), Sound ist Mist (wegen Creative Treibern), aber ansonsten alles in Ordnung.
Spiele mit 1280*1024 alles maximale Details, 4x AA superflüssig
A64 3500+
2GB RAM
7800GT 512MB
Vista Home Premium 64bit
Bin von der guten Performance recht überrascht. Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf Audigy2 Treiber


----------



## Faithz (27. Februar 2007)

Also auf meinem alten Rechner läuft C&C noch wie geschmiert, doch mach ich mir sorgen wegen meinem Neuen, denn da wird ne 64 Bit Version von Vista drauf sein. Wieso zum Geier wird das nicht unterstützt?? 
Hat man schon ein neues Betriebssystem und dann wird dann nicht genutzt. Ich hoffe, die bessern das noch nach. Oder bezog sich die News nur auf die Demo?
Eine Frage hätt ich aber noch wegen der Kane Edition. Ist die Limitiert oder nicht? Ich kann nämlich wegen Klausuren erst einen Tag nach Erscheinen in den Laden laufen, und auf die 16er Version hab ich keine Lust. Wäre nett, wenns einer von Euch posten würde.
Grüße faithzSR!


----------



## Aloe183 (27. Februar 2007)

Hi,

kann man eigentlich, wie bei anderen Taktik-Spielen auch, die Kamera um 360° drehen? Bei der City-Map in der Demo hatte ich etwas Probleme, weil die Nod-Einheiten nicht nur in den Hochhäusern waren, sondern sich auch dahinter "versteckt" hatten. Bei anderen Spielen konnte man ja die Karte drehen, in dem man die linke und die rechte Maustaste gleichzeitig drückte. Hat hier jemand zufällig einen Tipp?

Danke!!!


----------



## Gerry (27. Februar 2007)

@ FaithZ: Nicht limitiert wegen der "Zensur-Geschichte".

@ Aloe: Pfeil rechts/links auf dem Num-Block.


----------



## CarlosCoxus (27. Februar 2007)

SYSTEM am 26.02.2007 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich bin gerade am Saugen und es geht ganz flott bin mal gespannt hab schon einiges negatives gelesen hoffe es trifft net zu


----------



## N-o-x (27. Februar 2007)

Aloe183 am 27.02.2007 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kann man eigentlich, wie bei anderen Taktik-Spielen auch, die Kamera um 360° drehen? Bei der City-Map in der Demo hatte ich etwas Probleme, weil die Nod-Einheiten nicht nur in den Hochhäusern waren, sondern sich auch dahinter "versteckt" hatten. Bei anderen Spielen konnte man ja die Karte drehen, in dem man die linke und die rechte Maustaste gleichzeitig drückte. Hat hier jemand zufällig einen Tipp?
> 
> Danke!!!



Mittlere Maustaste gedrückt lassen, dann Maus nach links oder rechts bewegen.


----------



## Becks-CSS (27. Februar 2007)

so, ihr armen kleinen kinder, mein Clan =[KühlerKastenBier]= hat mal wieder eine top-demo auf den server geladen; namentlich auch C&C 3 genannt!  ich gebe euch jetzt einen wudnerschönen link und dann versucht mal die 100 MBit auszulasen! *rofl* kann ja nicht allzu schwer sein...^^

hinterlasst doch bitte gleich mal einen gruß bei uns; dankeeee!!!!!   

http://89.163.146.205.static.rdns-uclo.net/include.php?path=content/overview.php&type=4&PHPKITSID=d66a0815193f98fb845b0dd4bc0e8c9b


----------



## Rage688 (27. Februar 2007)

Becks-CSS am 27.02.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> so, ihr armen kleinen kinder, mein Clan =[KühlerKastenBier]= hat mal wieder eine top-demo auf den server geladen; namentlich auch C&C 3 genannt!  ich gebe euch jetzt einen wudnerschönen link und dann versucht mal die 100 MBit auszulasen! *rofl* kann ja nicht allzu schwer sein...^^
> 
> hinterlasst doch bitte gleich mal einen gruß bei uns; dankeeee!!!!!
> 
> http://89.163.146.205.static.rdns-uclo.net/include.php?path=content/overview.php&type=4&PHPKITSID=d66a0815193f98fb845b0dd4bc0e8c9b




Bei einem Partner Clan haben sie es auch auf der HP 

Hier ist der Mirror

http://gec-clan.eu/index.php?site=files&file=59


----------



## Boesor (27. Februar 2007)

Belechem am 27.02.2007 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, habs seit gestern mittag und und seitdem gezockt....
> Ist das Gleiche wie immer, sieht nur besser aus. Reicht mir das? Nein.
> Ich geh wieder Supreme Commander zocken, dagegen hat CC3 nämlich keine Chance.
> Vor allem was die Übersicht betrifft, man will irgendwie weiter rauszoomen, die Kamera ist viel zu nah dran. Liegt vielleicht daran daß ich seit 2 Wochen SupCom zocke. Doch, klar, es hat mehr Athmosphäre als SupCom, aber nach 3 Wochen, wenn man nur noch online spielt, juckt das eh keinen mehr.
> ...



Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen


----------



## Bonkic (27. Februar 2007)

Boesor am 27.02.2007 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen




das spiel wirkt schon sehr "altbacken"; sind wir ehrlich.
das muss allerdings nix schlechtes sein, wahrscheinlich ists sogar das, was die  c&c fangemeinde wollte.


----------



## Boesor (27. Februar 2007)

Bonkic am 27.02.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.02.2007 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Thema verfehlt meine ich ja auch den Vergleich mit SC


----------



## Belechem (27. Februar 2007)

Boesor am 27.02.2007 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen




Falsch. Beide RTS, kommen zur gleichen Zeit raus. Kann man vergleichen.
Mach ich auch. Sc besser. CnC3 schlechter. Meine Meinung.
CnC3 rushNoob Game. Tausendmal gesehen. 

Vom Lehreramt enthoben. Steuerkarte abholen. 

P.S. Mein nächster Post wird wieder ganze Sätze Sätze enthalten. Der hier nicht.


----------



## amd-held (27. Februar 2007)

Ich kanns nich installiern

da steht immer cnc3 demo.exe is keine zulässige win32 anwendung   

kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## Jared (27. Februar 2007)

Ich hab die Demo gerade mal probiert.

*Mein Eindruck zum Spiel:*
Nicht schlecht was da geboten wird. Die Zwischensequenzen sind wie bei den originalen C&C klasse. Das lässt vermuten, dass es die Storyline auch wird.
Spielerisch finde ich ist ein gutes Upgrade zum alten C&C Universum gelungen. Nicht zu altbacken aber auch nicht auf kramp überall was Neues. Damit wird C&C3 sicher keinen Innovationsaward gewinnen, aber es ist ein grundsolides Spiel, das so ziemlich das abdeckt, was C&C-Fans erwartet haben denke ich.

*Grafik:*
Die Grafik reicht nicht ganz an das ran was technisch machbar ist (z.B. Company of Heroes) ist aber keineswegs schlecht. Besonders die DX9 Effekte wirklich ziemlich gut. Die Animationen (zusammenstürzende Gebäude etc) sind auch hübsch anzusehen.

*Performance:*
Hier bin ich unglaublich positiv überrascht. Die Demo läuft auf meinem betagten Athlon XP2600+ mit GF6800 GT und 1 GB RAM bei maximalen Details in 1280x1024 butterweich.

*Balancing:*
Hmm, hier bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig. Ich weiß nicht ob die Demo hier dem finalen Stand entspricht, aber für meinen Geschmack gehen die meisten Einheiten und Gebäude viel zu schnell drauf. Besonders die Orcas waren in der Demo sehr schlagkräftig. Mit einem kurzen Überfall kann man einer Basisi ziemlich viel Schaden anrichten. Wie soll das erst werden, wenn die Mammuts aufs Schlachtfeld kommen. Auch die Ionen-Kanone war in der Demo extrem stark, wobei ich glaube, dass das nur für die Storyline so war.

*Mein Fazit zur Demo:*
Das Spiel ist besser als ich erwartet hatte. Endlich wieder ein C&C, das den Namen verdient.


----------



## Provyder (27. Februar 2007)

Belechem am 27.02.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.02.2007 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, ein subjektiver Eindruck ist eben das wichtigste, was bei einem Spiel den Ausschlag gibt. Das einzige, was man objektiv bewerten kann, ist die technische Seite eines Spiels. Wenn Dein Eindruck vom Spiel schlecht ist, dann ist das Deine Meinung. Aber bei Dir hört sich das so an, als wenn alle Deine Meinung teilen müssen. Wie ein Kleinkind.

Ich persönlich habe in meinem Leben nur einmal erlebt, dass die PCGames mich wirklich enttäuscht hat, und das war der Test zur Erweiterung von RA 2, Yuri's Rache, weil da auch Informationen gegeben wurden, die einfach falsch waren. Deswegen habe ich auch erst letztes Jahr, durch die First Decade Sammlung erfahren, dass es eigentlich ein tolles Spiel war.

Aber das nur so am Rande.


----------



## rakurai (27. Februar 2007)

Bonkic am 27.02.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.02.2007 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, habe auch ein Grafikwunder erwartet.. aber schlecht sieht es nicht aus und es läuft auf allen Details bei 1680x1050 flüssig, hätte ich nicht gedacht (C2D 6300, 1GB DDR2, X1950pro). Und es kommt auch mehr auf das C&C-Feeling an, welches man bei Generals vermisst hat.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wieso die Steuerung so massakriert wurde.. hoffe, dass man das in der Vollversion ändern kann. Die Kamera-Einstellung gefällt mir ebenfalls nicht, sie ist immer zu nah/schräg und egal wie ich sie drehe, mir fehlt immer die Übersicht. Außerdem nerven die dauernd eingeschobenen Missions-Befehle (zB welche Gebäude zerstört werden sollen). Das Menü mit den Unterkategorien ist zwar nett gedacht, aber irgendwie war ich im alten Menü zum Scrollen schneller unterwegs. Schade finde ich auch, dass man die Gebäude nicht drehen kann, wie bei Generals. So geht einem schon mal schnell der Bauplatz aus..

Insgesamt finde ich die Demo ernüchternd, auch wenn das Spiel bestimmt viel Spass macht. Besonders gespannt wäre ich auf den Multiplayer. Aber 60€ für die Kane-Edition sind mir dann doch zu viel und ich warte lieber auf einen kleinen Preisnachlass.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Februar 2007)

rakurai am 27.02.2007 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, habe auch ein Grafikwunder erwartet..




ich hatte da nicht mal primär die grafik gemeint.
der gesamte spielablauf erinnert an rts der (ganz) alten schule. 
auch die videos bringen denselben trashigen charme der alten c&cs rüber.

aber noch mal:
damit will ich weder sagen, dass das spiel schlecht ist, noch dass es keinen spass macht.


----------



## BillyGunn (27. Februar 2007)

rakurai am 27.02.2007 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 27.02.2007 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann die die Position der Gebäude drehen, wenn man es gebaut hat, bzw ich mein wenn mans auf Spielfeld setzen will, lässt man die linke Maustaste gedrückt und dreht die Maus. Dann gehts.  Aber an sonsten geb ich dir schon Recht. Ist trotzdem ein Spiel das Spaß macht.


----------



## Belechem (27. Februar 2007)

Nöö, komm. Lassen wir das. 
Ich will gar nicht daß jeder meiner Meinung ist. 
Wär ja langweilig. Ich hab auch schon im ersten Post geschrieben daß ich vll voreingenommen bin zu dem Thema, weil ich mich schon an SC gewöhnt habe. Aber daß man beide Games nicht vergleichen kann, stimmt nicht.
Bin jetzt auch gar kein Fanatiker, mir mißfiel lediglich daß da gar nix Neues in CnC3 ist, genau dasselbe wie immer. Und das fand ich ein wenig low.
Und ich hab auch net geflamed, das war der Annere. Einzeiler-Post halt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Februar 2007)

Die Demo ist fein, für das Spielchen hat sich EA doch glatt einen richtig großen und leckeren Schoko-Keks verdient. Mit Glasur! 

Eins vorweg: Ich mag keine komplizierten Strategiespiele, und finde da keinen Zugang zu. Deshalb mochte ich eigentlich auch nur StarCraft, WarCraft 3 und Armada 1, weil man da auch mit kleinen geistigen Ressourcen im Kopf viel Spaß haben konnte. C&C3 sortiere ich auch in diese Kategorie ein. Es überfordert mich nicht, macht dank der einfachen Spielmechanik Spaß, und sieht auch noch recht niedlich aus. Das ideale “Idiotenspiel” also, zumindest für mich. *g*

Grafisch finde ich das Ding eigentlich gut gelungen, obwohl mich alles extrem an Generals zu erinnern scheint. Effekte und Umgebungen sind dezent aufgemotzt, doch der eigentliche “Stil” kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, da das Spiel für mich noch gut genug aussieht, und auch auf meiner alten Kiste richtig flüssig läuft. Ein Luxus der mir bei SCommander leider irgendwie gänzlich verwehrt wurde. 

Spielerisch ist das Gebotene eher in die “Klassiker-Sparte” einzusortieren, was ich hier auch nicht störend, sondern intuitiv und unterhaltsam finde - wie gesagt, ich mag das Strategiegerne nicht sonderlich. Das eher ruhige Spielkonzept, ohne Versuche pseudo-innovative Inhalte zu vermitteln, macht Spaß und belastet meine Denkmurmel nicht übermäßig - ein gutes Spiel zum Abschalten eben. Die einen mögen Innovationen vermissen, ich störe mich daran nicht unbedingt.

Der hohle und total hirnverbrannte Hype um das Game ist aufgrund dieser spielerischen Grundlange imho absolut niemals auch nur im Ansatz gerechtfertigt gewesen (omg! 3 neue Bilder! Ich werde feucht im Schritt! Waaaahhhh!), aber ich als Kritiker dieser Marketingvergewaltigungen muss trotzdem eingestehen, das diese Qualität trotzdem lobend erwähnt werden darf. Es ist nett und hat sehr unterhaltsame Ansätze (soweit aus der Demo ersichtlich). Macht Lust auf die Vollversion, die ich mir vielleicht sogar kaufen werde, wenn ich sie günstig irgendwo sehen sollte - obwohl ich mit C&C eigentlich niemals richtig etwas anfangen konnte.

Wie gesagt, brav EA: Keks.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Boesor (27. Februar 2007)

Über die Qualität des Spiels wird wohl letztlich die Story im Einzelspieler und das Balancing im Mehrspieler entscheiden.

Der Rest (Grafik, Stil, Sound) ist meiner Meinung nach mind. akzeptabel geworden, sofern man das nach der Demo sagen kann.
Wobei die Grafik einerseits mit schönen Effekten punktet (Hitzeflimmern usw.) aber andererseits auch weniger gute Seiten hat (Schatten)


----------



## No1-Obaruler (27. Februar 2007)

Also, grad bissl gespielt/gebencht. Hier mein Urteil:

Ich hab mir die Demo direkt über Nacht als Bittorrent gezogen heute morgen installiert und vorhin gespielt gespielt und grad bissl gebencht ....... suuuuuuupergeilo!!!!!!! Die Skirmish-Partie kann man zwar nur mit GDI gegen Nod bestreiten, aber dafür sind alle Einheiten freigeschaltet!

Grafik ist zwar top, aber nicht ohne Konkurrenz!

Gameplay ist super! C&C 1 lässt grüßen! Herrlich unkompliziert und mit ein paar Anleihen aus Generals!

Vor allem, das Wichtigste: Die Hardwareanforderungen halten sich in Grenzen! Ich hab mal meine "Ersatzhardware" aus dem Keller geholt und den Rechner zum Benchen in den Rechner gebaut (naja, "alt" ist relativ .... AMD Athlon 3500+ und GeForce 7800 GTX, und ich hab ein GByte RAM rausgenommen und dann mit einem GByte gebencht). Auf diesem System lief das Spiel in 1280x1024 mit allen Details auf Ultra-High und aktivierter Kantenglättung absolut flüssig! Fraps sagt zwar, das die FPS zwischenzeitlich mal auf unter 15 FPS runterkrachen, aber das merkt man wenn überhaupt dann in Massenschlachten!

Genial finde ich, dass die Ionenkanone in ner mittelgroßen Basis fast alle Gebäude mindestens ordentlich beschädigt, wenn nicht gar wegschredert!

Hab jetzt aber wieder das aktuellere System am Laufen ....

Kann das Spiel nach dem Eindruck der Demo eigentlich nur empfehlen, auch wenn die Missionen - typisch Demo halt - eher langweilig und schnell erledigt sind. Dafür ist die Skirmish-Map genial, weil alles freigeschaltet! Bestelle mir auch heute noch das Spiel vor, und zwar in Englisch, da hier die Sprecher top sind, und ich eine grauenvolle deutsche Syncro fürchte ......


----------



## Igro (27. Februar 2007)

amd-held am 27.02.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kanns nich installiern
> 
> da steht immer cnc3 demo.exe is keine zulässige win32 anwendung
> 
> kann mir einer helfen?



Habs gleiche Problem ... benutze Vista Home Premium ... und nu funzt das net. Will auch Hilfe!


----------



## Maria-Redeviel (27. Februar 2007)

Ich finde das Spiel recht witizg, muss jedoch zugeben das mit die Spielmechanik in "Generals" besser gefallen hat. 

Ausßerdem kann ich mich irgendwie nciht so richtig mit den Einheiten anfreunden - die sind mir zu fragil. Bedonders diese NOD Pseudopanzer. Ich hab Spielzueg daheim, das furchteinflösender aussieht.


----------



## SteveatMC (27. Februar 2007)

Kurze Zwischenfrage, um mir den Download vielleicht gleich abzuschminken: Ist das Ding *XP-only*? :-o Oder gehts auch unter Win2k?

Danke für Infos!

Steve


----------



## sonic2045 (27. Februar 2007)

@No1-Obaruler...Ich gebe dir den Tipp wie die meisten leg dir die Kane Edition zu is Mehrsprachig UND du kannst in Englisch UND Deutsch spielen wenn dir die übersetzung nicht zusagt
nur so ein kleiner hinweis


----------



## schmeo (27. Februar 2007)

kann man eigentlich fahrzeuge reparieren????      
und wenn ja wie?????


----------



## Simaryp (27. Februar 2007)

SYSTEM am 26.02.2007 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Über die französiche Seite geht es sau schnell.


----------



## Killua86 (27. Februar 2007)

Rabowke am 27.02.2007 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nightstalker66 am 27.02.2007 08:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab Vista ultimate 64-bit und es läuft super

spec:
e6600 @ 3GHz
2GB DDR2 800 G.Skill
7900 GTO


----------



## OnkelSam65 (27. Februar 2007)

Maria-Redeviel am 27.02.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Spiel recht witizg, muss jedoch zugeben das mit die Spielmechanik in "Generals" besser gefallen hat.
> 
> Ausßerdem kann ich mich irgendwie nciht so richtig mit den Einheiten anfreunden - die sind mir zu fragil. Bedonders diese NOD Pseudopanzer. Ich hab Spielzueg daheim, das furchteinflösender aussieht.




....kann ich mich nur anschliesen   
bin eher entaüscht wieder mal viel wind um naja  
hätten mal lieber da weitermachen solln wo sie bei Gernerals ( Stunde Null ) aufgehört haben.
mein Fazit eher   

aber die geschmäger sind halt verschieden


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Februar 2007)

OnkelSam65 am 27.02.2007 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> aber die geschmäger sind halt verschieden


Und werden sogar ganz unterschiedlich geschrieben! *g*    

Regards, eX!


----------



## OnkelSam65 (27. Februar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 27.02.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> OnkelSam65 am 27.02.2007 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten......


----------



## Drexau (27. Februar 2007)

schmeo am 27.02.2007 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man eigentlich fahrzeuge reparieren????
> und wenn ja wie?????



Fahr sie in die Naehe der Fahrzeugfabrik, da schweben so kleine lustige Drohnen rum und machen dein Gefaehrt wieder ganz.


----------



## Kenny123 (27. Februar 2007)

Jeux Video

630 kb/s!!

Auf die Franzosen is halt Verlass!


----------



## saschaausschweich (27. Februar 2007)

Unter Windows Vista 64 Bit läuft die Demo nicht, toll.   

Es kommt die Fehlermeldung keine zulässige Win32 Anwendung.   

Da fragt sich, ob das fertige Spiel unter Vista läuft...

Was jemand, ob man die Demo trotzdem unter Vista 64 zum laufen kriegt?


----------



## BOMBER2 (27. Februar 2007)

OnkelSam65 am 27.02.2007 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Maria-Redeviel am 27.02.2007 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann mich euch beiden nur anschließen das spiel ist eher enttäuschent  .Vor allem die Grafik hat mich enttäscht das game sieht bis auf ein paar neue Glitzereffekte genau sop aus wie generals.  .Ich kann mich mit der grafikengine nicht anfreunden die ja aauch in SuMe 2 verwendet wurde da das spiel zwar die ersten 2 min flüssig läuft aber mit der zeit immer zäher wird(das ganze spiel läuft wie in zeitlupe).Ich muss gestehen mein system ist nich das neuste(P4 3ghz 1 gig ram 6800gt)aber selbst bei deaktivierten schatten ,1024ger auflösung und den übrigen details auf hoch läuft das spiel sehr zaä wenn mal ein wenig mehr auf dem bildschirm los ist.Mit diesen einstellungen sieht das neue cuc nichtmal ansatzweise so gut aus wie coh oder aoe3 und läuft trotzdem viel schlechter  ...


----------



## CoMePlayDyinG (27. Februar 2007)

Meine Meinung zur DEMO und somit zum Spiel:

Ich bin überrascht, dass es EA wirklich geschafft hat das C&C Feeling zu erhalten. Es sind einige Einflüsse aus C&C Generals enthalten, was dem ganzen sogar etwas gut tut. Die Zwischensequenzen sind in bekannter Form enthalten. Sie wirken wie immer stimmig. Ich hoffe EA macht nun noch etwas Bugfixing, da mir schon ein paar Kleinigkeiten aufgefallen sind. Beispielsweise verstehe ich nicht, warum Panzer durch Mauern hindurch ein Gebäude beschießen. Außerdem stüzte mir das Spiel ab, als ich nach einem IonenSturm ein paar Landungstruppen abgesetzt hatte.

Das einzige was ich vermisse und womit ich erst nicht zurecht kam, war die Steuerung. Damals konnte man die Einheiten noch mit einem Linksklick bewegen, jetzt ist es leider auch der rechte geworden . Schade eigentlich.

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie sich die 3te Rasse spielen lässt.

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich sehr erfreut darüber, dass man es diesmal wirklich C&C nennen kann. Wenn der Rest der Kampagne auch so Stimmungsvoll gestaltet ist.. steht wohl dem Titel "Strategiespiel des Jahres" nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## CoMePlayDyinG (27. Februar 2007)

Fazit zur Grafik:

Grafik gefällt mir sehr, vor allem läuft alles einwandfrei, egal welche Auflösung und welche Detailstufe. Bei der "ULTRA High" Auflösung ist dieser verschwommene Effekt der auftritt sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Sieht eher wie in einem gerenderten Video aus. Nette Idee, aber ich bevorzuge doch eher die schärfere Variante. 

Meinen Vorrednern kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Die Grafik erinnert mich in keinster Weise an die von Gernerals. Einfach detailreicher und bietet bessere Performance.

Man sollte C&C Generals einfach nicht mit der originalen C&C Reihe vergleichen. Wer ab den ersten Teil gespielt hat, der würde auch nie die Meinung haben, dass Generals besser sei als die C&C Original Serie.


----------



## tobeast (27. Februar 2007)

saschaausschweich am 27.02.2007 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Windows Vista 64 Bit läuft die Demo nicht, toll.
> 
> Es kommt die Fehlermeldung keine zulässige Win32 Anwendung.
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, bei mir läufts unter Vista Home Premium 64bit...und ich habe nur ganz normal installiert und musste keine extra Tricks anwenden, um das zu starten.


----------



## Fruchtzwerk (27. Februar 2007)

och menno....
des dauert vieeel zu lang die demo(!) runterzuladen...
ca. 71 kbit/sec bei gamershell. Des is total überfüllt...
Und wollt noch fragen ob des besser unter XP oder 2k läuft...


----------



## yellow89 (27. Februar 2007)

Ich hab jetzt nicht das ganze forum durchgelesen, ob das schon jemand versucht hatte aber naja. Man kann die Technologie von NOD freischalten, indem mit einem Ingenieur auf der Skirmish karte den Construction Yard vom Gegner  einnimmt, danach muss man nur noch das Baufahrzeug in Sicherheit bringen, indem man auf die Pfeile unten klickt und baut den in der eigenen Basis auf !!!!

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/8504/ccni8.jpg
http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/2857/cc2xe8.jpg


----------



## General-Skynet (27. Februar 2007)

yellow89 am 27.02.2007 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt nicht das ganze forum durchgelesen, ob das schon jemand versucht hatte aber naja. Man kann die Technologie von NOD freischalten, indem mit einem Ingenieur auf der Skirmish karte den Construction Yard vom Gegner  einnimmt, danach muss man nur noch das Baufahrzeug in Sicherheit bringen, indem man auf die Pfeile unten klickt und baut den in der eigenen Basis auf !!!!
> 
> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/8504/ccni8.jpg
> http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/2857/cc2xe8.jpg




Jaaa. Stimmt ja, das ging ja in den anderen C&C Teilen auch. Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren. Danke für den Hinweis!     

Übrigens kann ich Entwarnung geben. Auch bei mir läuft die Demo unter Vista einwandfrei. (Ultimate 32-Bit)

Viele Grüße

Skynet


----------



## GW-Player (27. Februar 2007)

ich weiß nicht ob es in vista auch einen kompatibilitätsmodus gibt, aber wenn es ihn gibt könnten das ja mal die leute ausprobieren, die mit der demo im bezug auf vista probleme haben

hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Red-Bird (27. Februar 2007)

yellow89 am 27.02.2007 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt nicht das ganze forum durchgelesen, ob das schon jemand versucht hatte aber naja. Man kann die Technologie von NOD freischalten, indem mit einem Ingenieur auf der Skirmish karte den Construction Yard vom Gegner  einnimmt, danach muss man nur noch das Baufahrzeug in Sicherheit bringen, indem man auf die Pfeile unten klickt und baut den in der eigenen Basis auf !!!!
> 
> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/8504/ccni8.jpg
> http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/2857/cc2xe8.jpg



-.- wollt ich auch grad posten

Mir ist aufgefallen das die Ionkanone im Story Modus übertrieben war und im Multyplayer bez Skirmish ist siezum Glück nicht so möchtig ^^

Aber mal zum Game..ich finds einfacht GUT es hat mich jetzt nich vom Stuhl gehaun aber sie macht einfach spaß läuft flüssig und die Story macht lust auf mehr..ich darf mich glaub ich zum CNC veteran zählen da ich alle teile hoch und runter gezockt hab...und mit CNC 3 gehts einfach backto the roots und das find ich wie gesagt einfach gut...

wenn ich innovation will hol ich mir halt einfach SC da muss ich nicht meckern das CNC einfach CNC ist ^^


----------



## McDrake (27. Februar 2007)

Hab jetzt nix gelesen, da ich mich nicht beeinflussen lassen wollte und ohne Vorurteile an die Demo rangehen konnte:

Ich finds einfach cool.
Die Videosequenzen sind sehr gut und das C&C-Feeling kommt gleich wieder rüber... zumindest bei mir. Als ich die blaue Umgebung im Startvideo sah, musst ich gleich an Wingcommander denken 

Grafisch ganz hübsch und das Teil läuft auch auf meinem bissl betagten System absolut flüssig. 
Da ich eh lieber Singlplayer spiele, freue ich mich jetzt schon auf die Story und spiel gar nicht mehr weiter als nach der ersten Mission.

Ich freu mich auf das Teil.
Freude Herrscht!

Und jetzt les ich mal die anderen Postings durch


----------



## No1-Obaruler (27. Februar 2007)

Nur mal so am Rande: 

Giga "bewertet" die Demo grade ......

Wens interessiert ...... ich will wissen, was diese Voll-Noobs dazu sagen!


----------



## No1-Obaruler (27. Februar 2007)

sonic2045 am 27.02.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> @No1-Obaruler...Ich gebe dir den Tipp wie die meisten leg dir die Kane Edition zu is Mehrsprachig UND du kannst in Englisch UND Deutsch spielen wenn dir die übersetzung nicht zusagt
> nur so ein kleiner hinweis



Danke! Weiß ich aber auch selber! Ich werde mir aber garantiert das Spiel auf Englisch installieren! DAS wollte ich eigentlich sagen!


----------



## patsche (27. Februar 2007)

ist das normal das der juggernaut durch die gegend schlittert, hoffe das wird noch gefixt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Februar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 27.02.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Demo ist fein, für das Spielchen hat sich EA doch glatt einen richtig großen und leckeren Schoko-Keks verdient. Mit Glasur!
> 
> Eins vorweg: Ich mag keine komplizierten Strategiespiele, und finde da keinen Zugang zu. Deshalb mochte ich eigentlich auch nur StarCraft, WarCraft 3 und Armada 1, weil man da auch mit kleinen geistigen Ressourcen im Kopf viel Spaß haben konnte. C&C3 sortiere ich auch in diese Kategorie ein. Es überfordert mich nicht, macht dank der einfachen Spielmechanik Spaß, und sieht auch noch recht niedlich aus. Das ideale “Idiotenspiel” also, zumindest für mich. *g*
> 
> ...



kann mich dieser Meinung nur anschliessen, war auch extrem skeptisch am anfang. Allerdings suche ich verzweifelt die mauern um die basis einzuschliessen, in der ersten Kampagnenmission hat die alte GDI basis auch welche. Kann man keine bauen oder bin ich nur zu doof die zu finden?

LL


----------



## LordMephisto (27. Februar 2007)

LouisLoiselle am 27.02.2007 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mich dieser Meinung nur anschliessen, war auch extrem skeptisch am anfang. Allerdings suche ich verzweifelt die mauern um die basis einzuschliessen, in der ersten Kampagnenmission hat die alte GDI basis auch welche. Kann man keine bauen oder bin ich nur zu doof die zu finden?
> 
> LL


So wie es aussieht wurden die Mauern kurzfristig gestrichen. Sehr schade meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Peter23 (27. Februar 2007)

LouisLoiselle am 27.02.2007 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 27.02.2007 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mauern gibt es nicht


----------



## Peter23 (27. Februar 2007)

Irgendwie macht mir eine Runde Generals mehr Spaß als C&C 3.


----------



## patsche (27. Februar 2007)

scheiß auf mauern, das is'n action spiel und keine wirtschaftsimulation


----------



## Lord_Rancor (27. Februar 2007)

Heyho alle miteinandr,

ich hatte bisher erst gestern nacht Zeit,das Ding mal kurz anzuspielen und werde erst heute abend wieder dazu kommen mich bissl genauer reinzufuchsen. 
Das was ich aber bisher gestern gesehen habe fand ich ganz nett, auch wenns mich nicht unbedingt vom Hocker gehauen habe. Werde also heute Abend oder so dann endgültig entscheiden, ob ich mir SC oder C&C hole, aber egal.

Hier mein Hauptkritikpunkt bzw. meine eigentliche Frage:

Kann man die Spielgeschwindigkeit irgendwie erhöhen? Ich meine das war in den alten C&Cs möglich, und ich habe es lieber ein wenig schneller. Gut, so wies jetzt ist, ist vielleicht realistisch, aber ich kanns einfach nicht ab, wenn meine Männleins Ewigkeiten brauchen um von A nach B zu kommen. Das Spiel läuft auf meinem Notebook perfekt, aber was nutzt mir das, wenn ich fast Einschlafe, nur weil ich meine Männleins mal schräg über die Karte schicke und deswegen zum ewigen Warten verdammt bin. 

Also ich meine, die alten C&Cs waren deutlich schneller, und so hätte ich das gern auch hier. Leider habe ich keinen Geschwindigkeitsregler gesehen, was mich schon nachdenklich macht. 

Kann mir da wer helfen oder hat EA jetzt eher die Zielgruppe der Schlaftabletten im Blickfeld?

LG LR


----------



## Ra-Tiel (27. Februar 2007)

Also ich hab die Demo jetzt auch mal angespielt und muss sagen: "getestet und für gut befunden!"  

Nur die Videos laufen bei mir asynchron...  Also Sound normal, aber Bild irgendwie langsam, fast in Zeitlupe?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (27. Februar 2007)

LordMephisto am 27.02.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht wurden die Mauern kurzfristig gestrichen. Sehr schade meiner Meinung nach.


Ich dachte es hies die KI würde mit Mauern nicht zurechtkommen, und das die deswegen gestrichen wurden? 

Naja, vielleicht sind sie ja im Multiplayermodus drin. Gibt's eigentlich schon Gerüchte/Mutmaßungen/Aussagen/Kristallkugelausdrucke für ne Multiplayer-Demo? :-o

Allerdings muss ich sagen, ich vermiss Mauern nicht unbedingt. Und was ich bei E2160 gelernt hab: Mauern kosten Geld, Zeit und bringen nur sehr sehr begrenzten Nutzen.  Oft ist der einzige Zweck von Mauern Geld in die Gegend zu stellen, das dann von Artillerie zerballert werden kann. 

---------



			
				Lord_Rancor am 27.02.2007 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Kann man die Spielgeschwindigkeit irgendwie erhöhen? Ich meine das war in den alten C&Cs möglich, und ich habe es lieber ein wenig schneller. Gut, so wies jetzt ist, ist vielleicht realistisch, aber ich kanns einfach nicht ab, wenn meine Männleins Ewigkeiten brauchen um von A nach B zu kommen. Das Spiel läuft auf meinem Notebook perfekt, aber was nutzt mir das, wenn ich fast Einschlafe, nur weil ich meine Männleins mal schräg über die Karte schicke und deswegen zum ewigen Warten verdammt bin.
> 
> Also ich meine, die alten C&Cs waren deutlich schneller, und so hätte ich das gern auch hier. Leider habe ich keinen Geschwindigkeitsregler gesehen, was mich schon nachdenklich macht. [...]


Also ich weiß nicht was du hast. Ich finde sogar dass Panzer und Infantrie sehr flott unterwegs sind. Wenn ich da an die größeren Missionskarten in Tiberiumkonflikt denke... 

Und ein Geschwindigkeitsregler... ich glaub im Multi gibt's sowas. Dachte zumindest ich hätte da nen ausgegrauten Regler "Game speed" oder so auf dem Skirmish Bildschirm gesehen. 

Aber in der SP Kampagne macht das nicht wirklich Sinn mMn. Da gibt es doch soviele Bonusziele, geskriptete Sequenzen, Videoeinspielungen, und Übertragungen, dass du die bei ner höheren Spielgeschwindigkeit schlechter/gar nicht mitbekommen würdest, bzw nur die ganze Zeit am hin- und herschalten "schneller"/"langsamer"/"schneller"/"langsamer"/... wärst. :-o

Also ich find die Demo und das was vom Spiel zu sehen ist sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Februar 2007)

Nachdem ich die Demo ausführlich getestet habe, kann ich sagen: ja, dieses Spiel ähnelt verdammt dem Original von 1995, außer das die Grafik zeitgemäß entsprechend hübsch ist - leider finde ich das Spiel für heutige Verhältnisse ein wenig zu innovationslos; zumindest in der Demo habe ich nichts großartig Neues entdecken können, was das Spiel über aktuelle Hits wie CoH oder SupCom erheben würde.

Ich habe C&C '95 geliebt, aber mittlerweile hat sich doch einiges in dem Genre getan. Die Videos finde ich klasse, sie wirken zwar etwas trashig, haben aber dadurch einen ganz besonderen Charme.
Übrigens, als ich Michael Ironside in der grauen Uniform gesehen habe, dachte ich als erstes: "Hmmm, das ganze Gehirn einfach weggelutscht..."   



Spoiler



Ihr habt ihn doch hoffentlich alle aus Starship Troopers erkannt?



Ich bin hin- und hergerissen, ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen werde. Wahrscheinlich werde ich es mir aus Nostalgiegründen kaufen, aber nicht unbedingt zum Release zum Vollpreis, dazu bietet es mir persönlich zu wenig.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## STF (28. Februar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 27.02.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Demo ist fein, für das Spielchen hat sich EA doch glatt einen richtig großen und leckeren Schoko-Keks verdient. Mit Glasur!
> 
> Eins vorweg: Ich mag keine komplizierten Strategiespiele, und finde da keinen Zugang zu. Deshalb mochte ich eigentlich auch nur StarCraft, WarCraft 3 und Armada 1, weil man da auch mit kleinen geistigen Ressourcen im Kopf viel Spaß haben konnte. C&C3 sortiere ich auch in diese Kategorie ein. Es überfordert mich nicht, macht dank der einfachen Spielmechanik Spaß, und sieht auch noch recht niedlich aus. Das ideale “Idiotenspiel” also, zumindest für mich. *g*
> 
> ...




Also ich hab zwar erst mal kurz das Tutorial gespielt, aber ich seh es ähnlich wie eX. 
Ich bin eigntlich auch gar nicht so der RTSler, aber es hat mich doch sehr positiv überrascht. Auch hab ich früher nur mal ab und an C&C gespielt.
Dune2 hat mir damals aber richtig Spass gemacht. Mit der C&C-Reihe bin ich eigentlich nie so richtig warm geworden. Das lag aber wohl auch daran dass das früher im Jugendclub dauernd gezockt wurde. Eigentlich kein Problem, allerdings waren da 2-3 Leute, die die PS1 damit fast zum "glühen" brachten. Soll heissen das Ding lief Tag & Nacht auf Heavy-Rotation. Wenn einem Typen die Augen zugefallen sind, hat sich gleich der nächste das Pad gekrallt und weiter gings. Ab da konnte ich es nicht mehr mit anschauen & anhören. 
Man kam in den Club und es lief C&C: Irgendwas. 
Aber lang ist es her... 

Um nochmal auf Dune2 zurück zukommen: TW erinnert mich sehr an selbiges. Und das gefällt mir einfach an TW. 
Klar, das Universum ist ein ganz anderes, die Parteien, die Story, die Ansicht, etc. 
Aber mit dem Basisbau, Erntemaschine, usw. werden alte Erinnerungen bei mir wach.   

Die Videos / Zwischensequenzen haben natürlich ihren ganz eigenen Charme. Das gehört einfach dazu. 
Mir gefällt auch das Billy Dee Williams aka Lando Calrissian mit von der Party ist.  

Mit der Optik & dem Sound bin ich vollkommen zufrieden.

So, werd mich mal weiter der Demo & dem Skirmish-Mode widmen.

Guts Nächtle!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 27.02.2007 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Videos laufen bei mir asynchron...  Also Sound normal, aber Bild irgendwie langsam, fast in Zeitlupe?


Das mit den Videos hat sich erledigt. War der Avast! Hintergrundscanner.  Wenn ich den ausschalt laufen die Videos normal/synchron. 

Aber was mir noch aufgefallen ist.... das Icon für das Minenfeld vom GDI APC zeigt die NOD-Triangel?


----------



## saschaausschweich (28. Februar 2007)

Das Spiel ist unspielbar!

Man kann nicht rauszoomen. Es muß ja nicht gerade win Supreme Commander sein...

Diese ganze Familientauglichkeit bei EA geht mir auf den Sack.

- Kein Blut (ich vermisse die Todesschreie aus dem alten C+C1)

- Keine Mauern (ja wo sind sie denn hin?)

Fazit, C+C für Blinde, ich warte mal den Test ab, ab so wie es jetzt ist, werde ich´s mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## oceano (28. Februar 2007)

Ich hab gerad eine Funkübertragung von Kane abgefangen, die beschreibt wie man die Nod in der Demo spielbar machen kann. Ganz ohne Datei-Manipulation   

Also.....
Startet ganz normal den Skirmish-Mode
Wählt dann mit dem Mauszeiger das ausgegraute Nod als eure Spielpartei aus
Sagt 5 Mal laut hintereinander "Nod, Nod, Nod, Nod, Nod"
und drückt dabei die "N" Taste 
und gleichzeitig die LMT während ihr nochmal laut ausruft "Adakadabra Kane"
Sodann könnt ihr das Spiel auf Seiten der Bruderschaft bestreiten


Auf die gleiche Art könnt ihr auch GDI als Gegner auswählen (mit der "G" Taste) und auch das KI-Verhalten (Turtle, Rush etc) wählen


----------



## Nightstalker66 (28. Februar 2007)

Also wenn das wirklich stimmt dann wär das ja geil, kann es aber vor 6 nicht ausprobieren würde mcih freuen wenns jemand mal überprüfen könnte, aber so groß mein Glaube zu Kane ist glaub ichs nicht so recht. Jedenfalls ist das game einfach Klasse hab es gestern von hinten bis vorne durchgezockt, ich will mal eure meinung hören : Findet ihr die GDI nicht etwas übermächtig im Vergleich zu den NOD? Ich hatte keine schwierigkeiten mit 6zonetrooper 4mamoth 4 artillery den gegner platt zu machen, irgendwie noch unausgeglichen das ganze. Wie fandet ihr das? Und von den Firehawk will ich erst garnicht anfangen die teile hauen ja alles weg was geht


----------



## Kandinata (28. Februar 2007)

saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist unspielbar!
> 
> Man kann nicht rauszoomen. Es muß ja nicht gerade win Supreme Commander sein...
> 
> ...



rauszoomen ist wirklich ein wenig begrenzt, handvoll panzer und der bildschirm ist voll   

blut, wer braucht das schon, und todeschreie sind vorhanden, wenn auch nur sehr leise

mus ssagen, mir gefällt das auf jedenfall erheblich besser als dieses experiment von c&c2, c&c3 ist schön back to the roots, hier mal ein paar stichpunkte wo mir aufgefallen sind

optisch sieht das hübsch aus, nichts überragendes (nicht grafisch gesehen, sondern designsmässig), aber wie gesagt, hübsch 

der kompromiss des multiconstruct und bauleiste ist gut gelungen, jeder kann so spielen wie er gewohnt ist

soundtrack ist auch mal wieder in ordnung, zwar meilenweit von dem fetzigen c&c1, aber brauchbar 

endlich kann man auch wieder fusstruppen überrollen, das hat mir wirklich gefehlt  

was mir nicht so zusagt allerdings sind die einheiten ansich, bei männchen hat man was man braucht, aber fahrzeuge sieht (zumindest auf gdi seite) irgendwo ziemlich mager aus,  der medium panzer wird geradezu nutzlos sobald man mammuts hat... in c&c1 war es zumindest noch ein kompromiss zum preis, hier ist der mammut ziemlich billig vom preis her

sowas lässt auch nicht gerade viele taktische möglichkeiten zu, aber das stört nicht wirklich, c&c war noch nie für herausragende taktische tiefe bekannt, das ist kurzes actionreiches gefecht, also seis drum 

auch muss villeicht noch die verteidigungs, besonders die flak verändert werden, irgendwo finde ich das sinnlose wenn 1 einzelner bomber es schafft durch 5 flaks zu fliegenseine ladung abzuwerfen und erst kurz bevor er ausser reichweite der flaks kommt abzustürzen  

zu nod kann ich nicht viel sagen, allerdings gefällt mir das sie auf stealth gehen, war interessant als ich 3 einzelne gebäude rumstehen sehe, mit meinen panzern hinfahre, sie zerstöre und plötzlich stehe ich in einem grossen lager drin   

also alles in allem, villeicht kein "must have" titel, aber ea hat zumindest was man bisher kennt, nicht zuviel versprochen, das "alte" c&c feeling war wirklich da


----------



## Nightstalker66 (28. Februar 2007)

Mein Persönlicher Spielbericht: 

17:30 : Download begonnen
18:05 : Download mit einer geschwindigkeit von 450 KB/sec abgeschlossen. 
18:10 : Kleine WC Pause   
18:15 : Spiel installiert 
*18:25 : Game gestartet*

Erste Eindrücke : Das Menü erinnert etwas an CnC tiberium Sun wobei es eine mischung aus Firestorm und dem Original war nur nicht in der mitte sondern auf der linken seite angesiedelt. Menüführung sehr übersichtlich, habe alles auf anhib gefunden.

OPTIONEN :
Das Optionsmenü ist ebenfalls sehr übersichtich man hat viele Freiheiten die man aus den alten Teilen nicht kannte. 

ZUM SPIEL: 
Die Englischen Stimmen der Einheiten wirken sehr professionell augenommen und passen sehr gut zu den einzelnen Einheiten Typen, ein bischen mehr Witz in den Stimen hätte zwar nicht geschadet aber das sollte dem Spiel nicht sehr schaden. Die EVA Stimme ist sehr net und wirkt als würde der PC mit einem sprechen, eingeblendete Videos mit sehr guter Bild und Ton qualität. Da in diesem Teil der CnC reihe besonderes Augenmerk auf das agieren und interagieren mit dem User gelegt wurde, und so mit viel öfter die USer Eingaben abgefragt werden als noch in den älteren Teilen, das wirkt sich dementsprechend aus das die Einheiten sofort auf ein Kommando reagieren und es auswühren. 

DIE KI :
Auch auf die KI wurde besonderes Augenmerk gelegt, die einheiten bewegen sich sehr intelligent und vorausschauend in der Karte, so kommt es z.B nciht vor das ein Ingeneur den man von einer Seite des Tiberium Feldes auf die andere schickt durch das tödliche Tiberium leuft sondern außen rum. Die Harvester haben sich im vergleich zu den älteren Teilen stark verbessert, sie sind nun nicht mehr so strohdumm wie in den älteren Teilen, sie erkennen einen Angriff und suchen sofort zuflucht ind er schützenden Basis. 

GRAFIK :
Die grafikeffekte sind sehr schön anzusehen, nette wettereffekte und Physikalisch korrekt zusammenbrechende und Explodierende Gebäude und Einheiten. Für CNC3 wurde wieder die SAGE Engine eingesetzt die auch in Gerals und den SUM Teilen zum einsatz kam, wobei viele verbesserungen vorgenommen worden. Die FPS sind wieder auf 30-32 Frames begrenzt also erwartet nicht mehr, es gibt aber bei guter Hardware keine einbrüche der Frame Rate. 

MEIN FAZIT :
Sehr gelungenes CnC, mit gutem anschluss an den alten Teilen der Reihe, hochauflösende Videos mit bekannten Schauspielern und Special Effects. 
Kaum mit SCommander zu vergleichen da andre eigenschaften im Vordergrund stehen. 
Wer also wissen will wies weitergeht im Tiberium Universum der sollte es sich unbedingt holen! Ich hab es schon Vorbestellt


----------



## Rabowke (28. Februar 2007)

Mich wundert das hier keiner den Sound, um genauer zu sein: die Musik erwähnt.  

Ich glaub ich lass im Hintergrund den Soundtrack von C&C1 laufen und freu mich meines Lebens.

Neidlos muss ich allerdings anerkennen, dass EVA genauso sexy klingt wie früher.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Februar 2007)

man wird im fertigen Spiel wohl doch Mauern bauen können, zumindest gibt es Hoffnung darauf, wie folgender Eintrag aus den C&C Foren belegt:

"C&C 3 will have Walls but they were not ready for this demo, so no worries"

ich sach nur: wenn das so ist, gekauft   mit Nod machts auch Fun, besonders den Hub an dem man drei Türme ankoppeln kann ist mal was neues, cooles - da sag noch einer das Spiel hat keine Innovationen


----------



## der-morten (28. Februar 2007)

also ich find die demo total behindert...
gefällt mir garnicht!
grafik komisch, gameplay komisch... 

ich bleib bei supcom


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist unspielbar!


Auf was spielst du? Nem 486?  Also auf meinem Athlon Xp 2600+ mit 512mb Ram und ner Radeon9500 pro läufts unter Vista Business prächtig, wenn auch mit niedrigen Details. :-o

Und dafür dass die Hardware über 3 Jahre alt ist bin ich mit der Performance sehr zufrieden. 



			
				saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann nicht rauszoomen. Es muß ja nicht gerade win Supreme Commander sein...


Dann müssen ja
* Spellforce 1/2
* Warcraft 1/2/3
* Starcraft
* Earth 2140/~50/~60
* C&C Generals
* DHdR - BfME 1/2
* Lords of Everquest
* ...
total scheiße sein, weil man da auch nicht weit rauszoomen kann. 

(Ok, LoE _ist_ näherungsweise Müll, aber nicht wegen der Zoomstufe.  )




			
				saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganze Familientauglichkeit bei EA geht mir auf den Sack.


/* kein Kommentar */



			
				saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> - Kein Blut (ich vermisse die Todesschreie aus dem alten C+C1)






			
				saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> - Keine Mauern (ja wo sind sie denn hin?)


Spiel mal E2160. Du wirst feststellen: Mauern sind fürn Arsch. Das Geld was da rausgeht investierst du sinnvoller in Einheiten oder Upgrades. Mauern sind tote Resourcen. Sie können weder zurückschießen, noch bieten sie wirklich Schutz da sie einfach umgangen/zerstört werden können.

In der Demo-Mission ist ja Nod auch eingemauert. Hats was gebracht? Nö. Dank Railgun-Upgrade hatte ich mit meinem Duzend Mammuts in 5s ein so großes Loch drin, dass bequem 3 Mammuts nebeneinander in die Basis rollen konnten. 



			
				saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit, C+C für Blinde, ich warte mal den Test ab, ab so wie es jetzt ist, werde ich´s mir nicht kaufen.


Und wenn der Test sagt "super gut, genial, unbedingt kaufen"?  Was machst du wenn der Test sagt "jeder muss von ner Brücke hüpfen", machst du das dann auch?


----------



## LordMephisto (28. Februar 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 28.02.2007 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiel mal E2160. Du wirst feststellen: Mauern sind fürn Arsch. Das Geld was da rausgeht investierst du sinnvoller in Einheiten oder Upgrades. Mauern sind tote Resourcen. Sie können weder zurückschießen, noch bieten sie wirklich Schutz da sie einfach umgangen/zerstört werden können.


Da ist sicherlich was dran. Allerdings gibt es da noch Leute wie mich, die einfach gerne eine Basis mit Mauern bauen. Weil es mir einfach mehr Spass macht meine Verteidigung mit Mauern aufzubessern und mit Mauern die Basis strategisch auf zu bauen. Natürlich bringt es nix nur Mauern zu bauen, aber in Kombination mit Geschütztürmen wette ich ich komm leichter in deine Basis als du in meine     

Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Mauern den Weg ins Spiel finden, das würde meinen Spass am Spiel deutlich steigern. Trotzdem macht es auch so eine Menge Fun. Ich liebe Mammuts


----------



## STF (28. Februar 2007)

LordMephisto am 28.02.2007 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Mauern den Weg ins Spiel finden, das würde meinen Spass am Spiel deutlich steigern. Trotzdem macht es auch so eine Menge Fun. Ich liebe Mammuts



Eben. Falls es doch noch Mauern geben wird um so besser.

@ Ra-Tiel:
Nutzen muss man sie ja nicht. Das Geld kann man dann ja in andere Konstrukte und Einheiten investieren.  
Ich hab auch eher was gegen Mauern, das ist aber eher politisch geschichtlich bedingt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Februar 2007)

LordMephisto am 28.02.2007 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 28.02.2007 10:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rischtik    in Tiberian Sun fand ichs schon toll die basis mit mauern einzugrenzen, dann den Boden mit Beton verstärken wegen der NOD Panzer die aus dem Boden auftauchen können - fertig ist ne schmucke Basis^^
Und erst die schönen Tore die im Boden verschwanden 
  Es ist einfach ein künstlerisches Stilmittel, von dem Nutzen mal ganz abgesehen, das einfach in viel zu vielen RTS games vernachlässigt wird


----------



## Rastamen (28. Februar 2007)

kleiner Tipp für die Fans der Bruderschaft   , schnappt euch mit ein paar Ing. mal das NOD Baufahrzeug   (klappt wunderbar)


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

LordMephisto am 28.02.2007 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] aber in Kombination mit Geschütztürmen wette ich ich komm leichter in deine Basis als du in meine     [...]


Nicht bei begrenzten Resourcen (wie _Zeit_ und _Credits_). 

Wenn ich mit 10k Credits an Panzern und Artillerie vor deiner Basis steh und du nur mit 6k Credits an eigenen Einheiten dagegenhalten kannst, bringen dir auch deine ganzen Mauern und Türme nix.  

Klar, es wär "nett" wenn sie im fertigen Spiel drin wären, allerdings davon abhängig zu machen ob man das Spiel kauft oder nicht ist etwas... naja... 

Aber davon mal abgesehen, es ist möglich im Skirmish von Anfang an NOD zu spielen, ohne den Umweg über nen erbeuteten Bauhof gehen zu müssen:
* Im Skirmishbildschirm auf den Pfeil zur Fraktionswahl klicken
* Mauscursor über "Nod"
* "n" drücken -> "Nod" als eigene Fraktion eingestellt, auch wenn noch ausgegraut
* Spielen 

Genauso kann man GDI als Gegner einstellen, muss halt entsprechend "g" drücken. Als Nod hat man halt keinen Sound, aber alle Einheiten, Gebäude und Technologien sind verfügbar, inkl. Tempel und Atombombe. 

Die Scrin kann man so _nicht_ spielen. Man startet ohne Gebäude und hat nach 3s automatisch verloren.  Ja, ich hab's schon ausprobiert.


----------



## kee (28. Februar 2007)

Würd die demo ja auch mal gern zocken aber bei mir kommt immer ein fehler das bei mir die d3dx9_dll nicht gefunden werden konnte. Weiss vielleicht jemand ob das von CnC ist oder von was anderem? wäre nett


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2007)

kee am 28.02.2007 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Würd die demo ja auch mal gern zocken aber bei mir kommt immer ein fehler das bei mir die d3dx9_dll nicht gefunden werden konnte. Weiss vielleicht jemand ob das von CnC ist oder von was anderem? wäre nett



installier die neueste version von dx9.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

LouisLoiselle am 28.02.2007 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]     Es ist einfach ein künstlerisches Stilmittel, von dem Nutzen mal ganz abgesehen, das einfach in viel zu vielen RTS games vernachlässigt wird


Das ist natürlich richtig, aber die Frage nach dem Nutzen stellt sich immer noch. Klar, man könnte "kritische" Gebäude wie Technologiezentren oder Flugfelder gegen Invasoren absichern... das kann man aber mit Anti-Infantrie-Türmen genauso und noch dazu schneller und wahrscheinlich billiger.

Auch kommt es auf die Art von Verteidigungstürmen drauf an. Nur der Obelisk kann zB in der Demo über andere Gebäude hinweg feuern, alle anderen Bodentürme nicht. Wenn man sich mit Mauern die Schusslinien der eigenen Verteidigung verbaut, ist die Sache auch wieder nicht so prall.

Dazu kommt dass es in jedem Spiel Artillerieeinheiten gibt die ne größere Reichweite haben als die stationären Verteidigungseinrichtungen. Wenn ich also Artillerie auspack, sind entweder
* deine Mauern _vor_ den Türmen platt -> verschwendetes Geld
* deine Türme _vor_ den Mauern platt -> verschwendetes Geld


Ausserdem, wenn ich schwerer in deine Basis reinkomme, kommst du auch schwerer aus deiner Basis raus. Mauern und Tore kanalisieren auch deine eigenen Einheiten in eine "Ameisenstraße", und begünstigen von daher sogar eine "Belagerung", da eine geordnete Gegenwehr von dir extrem erschwert wird.

Wie gesagt, es wäre nett wenn Mauern drin wären, allerdings deswegen so einen "Zwergenaufstand" (  ) zu machen halte ich für unangemessen. Klar, im SP kann man schön die KI ärgern, aber sonst......


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

Bonkic am 28.02.2007 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> kee am 28.02.2007 11:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist aber gar nicht nötig. Wars zumindest bei mir nicht.  

Einfach die in der Fehlermeldung bemängelte .dll per Google ausm Netz fischen und in C:\Windows\System32 speichern. Hat bei mir unter Vista Business prima geklappt.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 28.02.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber gar nicht nötig. Wars zumindest bei mir nicht.




bei mir wars nötig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Februar 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 28.02.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber davon mal abgesehen, es ist möglich im Skirmish von Anfang an NOD zu spielen, ohne den Umweg über nen erbeuteten Bauhof gehen zu müssen:
> * Im Skirmishbildschirm auf den Pfeil zur Fraktionswahl klicken
> * Mauscursor über "Nod"
> * "n" drücken -> "Nod" als eigene Fraktion eingestellt, auch wenn noch ausgegraut
> * Spielen



das mit NOD hat oceano bereits ein paar posts zuvor als tip gegeben - wenn auch in etwas alberner ummantelung - und wieso hat man mit NOD keinen sound? also ich hab welchen!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

Bonkic am 28.02.2007 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir wars nötig.


Hmmmm.... 

---------



			
				LouisLoiselle am 28.02.2007 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit NOD hat oceano bereits ein paar posts zuvor als tip gegeben - wenn auch in etwas alberner ummantelung -


Hab ich glatt überlesen.  Sorry.



			
				LouisLoiselle am 28.02.2007 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> und wieso hat man mit NOD keinen sound? also ich hab welchen!


 Falsch ausgedrückt. Ich mein Sachen wie "Basis wird angegriffen", "Einheit unter Beschuss", "Konstruktion abgeschlossen", ...

Einheitensounds hab ich auch, aber dieses "EVA" Zeugs fehlt halt.


----------



## ArcticWolf (28. Februar 2007)

Brauch ma Hilfe bei der Installation.

Beim entpacken werden alle Dateien in meinem Temp-Ordner auf Laufwerk C gespeichert.

Dummnerweise ist aber nicht mehr genug Platz, und kann auch nicht genug löschen.

Wie sage ich dem Programm, dass es sich auf ner anderen Platte entpacken soll (wills endlich ma testen, damit ich auch schrieben kann obs unter 2000 läuft oder nicht).


----------



## xMANIACx (28. Februar 2007)

ArcticWolf am 28.02.2007 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch ma Hilfe bei der Installation.
> 
> Beim entpacken werden alle Dateien in meinem Temp-Ordner auf Laufwerk C gespeichert.
> 
> ...



Du kannst die Installationsdatei einfach mit WinZip, WinRAR etc. öffnen und dann in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken.


----------



## spikedk (28. Februar 2007)

so heute auch endlich die demo angezockt
und ich muss sagen 1a...
kann nicht verstehen wie so viele rummeckern und mosern...
ich hab von war front die demo gezockt war total enttäuscht
das real game hat sowas von spass gemacht und absolut mit
der demo nicht vergleichbar... gleiches sehe ich hier auch
es ist nur eine demo um einen eindruck zu bekommen...

die videos scheinen wie in allen c&c teilen eine augenbracht
zu sein, genial gerendet 
grafik im game selbst bin ich absolut überrascht das es am ende
doch so perfekt aussieht... in einem interview wurde mal gesagt
das man von der grafik nicht so viel erwarten solle aber ich bin
begeistert für einen c&c teil perfekto...
zoomen is n bissi blöde geb ich zu und der winkel sollte verstellt
werden können wie in anderen gameZ...

kaufen->ein muss


----------



## dornado (28. Februar 2007)

ArcticWolf am 28.02.2007 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch ma Hilfe bei der Installation.
> 
> Beim entpacken werden alle Dateien in meinem Temp-Ordner auf Laufwerk C gespeichert.
> 
> ...


es wird immer vorher was temporär auf die windoofpartition geschoben... aber wenn du nur so wenig speicher da drauf frei hast, dann hasde sowieso ein problem!


----------



## ArcticWolf (28. Februar 2007)

xMANIACx am 28.02.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ArcticWolf am 28.02.2007 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo, danke !!!
lol...manchmal hat man echt n Brett vorm Kopf

Edit:
@dornado: Auslagerungsdatei is auch woanders


----------



## Santury (28. Februar 2007)

YEEEEEESSSSSSSSS absolutes C&C FEELING !!!
ABer Burschis ab der 2 ten Schwierigkeitsstufe wird die KI sehr stark und rusht wie wahnsinnig...gibt es irgendwo schon ne Buildorder ??? Wie baut ihr auf  !?
greez San


----------



## ArcticWolf (28. Februar 2007)

So, wenn ich C&C starten möchte, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Der Prozedureinsprungspunkt
"getvolumepatchnamesforvolumenamew" in der "kernel32.dll" wurde nicht gefunden


Kann man da was machen ?
Nochmal zur Widerholung, ich nutze 2000 als BS.


----------



## yellow89 (28. Februar 2007)

LouisLoiselle am 28.02.2007 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> man wird im fertigen Spiel wohl doch Mauern bauen können, zumindest gibt es Hoffnung darauf, wie folgender Eintrag aus den C&C Foren belegt:
> 
> "C&C 3 will have Walls but they were not ready for this demo, so no worries"
> 
> ich sach nur: wenn das so ist, gekauft   mit Nod machts auch Fun, besonders den Hub an dem man drei Türme ankoppeln kann ist mal was neues, cooles - da sag noch einer das Spiel hat keine Innovationen



Ja stimmt hab Nod auch gespielt da gibt es wirklich Innovationen bzw. neue Einfälle gegenüber den  anderen C&C teilen z.B. mit der Beam Canon die Stärke bzw. Feuerdauer des Obelisken erhöhen.


----------



## Shadow (28. Februar 2007)

Santury am 28.02.2007 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> YEEEEEESSSSSSSSS absolutes C&C FEELING !!!
> ABer Burschis ab der 2 ten Schwierigkeitsstufe wird die KI sehr stark und rusht wie wahnsinnig...gibt es irgendwo schon ne Buildorder ??? Wie baut ihr auf  !?
> greez San




baue erst ein 2 harvester und dann 3 defent fahrzege danach nur noch panzer und rocket man


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Februar 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 28.02.2007 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 02:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verarsch ihn nicht, in dem Alter möchte man halt noch Vorschriften gemacht bekommen...
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## rabitt (28. Februar 2007)

ArcticWolf am 28.02.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> So, wenn ich C&C starten möchte, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Der Prozedureinsprungspunkt
> "getvolumepatchnamesforvolumenamew" in der "kernel32.dll" wurde nicht gefunden
> ...



Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man XP benötigt als Mindestvoraussetzung. Sorry für die schlechte Nachricht.


----------



## ArcticWolf (28. Februar 2007)

rabitt am 28.02.2007 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man XP benötigt als Mindestvoraussetzung. Sorry für die schlechte Nachricht.



Das war mir schon klar !
Hab vorher schon geschrieben, dass ich testen will, obs unter 2000 geht. War auch nicht der einzige, der hier 2000 hat.

Bisher wars aber immer noch möglich, mit irgendwelchen Tricks die Spiele unter 2000 zu spielen.


----------



## fanaticcube2 (28. Februar 2007)

Also ich finde diesen Teil überaus unübersitchlich.
Dieser Glanz überall und die vor allem diese Blöden riesigigen Bäume stören mich gewaltig.

Ansonsten rennt man mit 3 Mammuts und 3 von diesen Laufenden Teilen in die gegnerische basis und ist fertig. Bisschen einfach . . .

Ich vermisse ja ein Remake von Tiberium Sun


----------



## rabitt (28. Februar 2007)

fanaticcube2 am 28.02.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde diesen Teil überaus unübersitchlich.
> Dieser Glanz überall und die vor allem diese Blöden riesigigen Bäume stören mich gewaltig.
> 
> Ansonsten rennt man mit 3 Mammuts und 3 von diesen Laufenden Teilen in die gegnerische basis und ist fertig. Bisschen einfach . . .
> ...



Natürlich ist die Demo einfach, 

es soll sich ja auch jeder gut fühlen. In der Vollversion wird es garantiert schwieriger. Da lässt sich ja dann auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad anpassen.


----------



## patsche (28. Februar 2007)

es fehlen einige einheiten ausserdem sind einige abwehrgebäude der gdi fürn arsch, der vehicle abwehrturm und die ionenkanone kann man sich getrost sparen, da sie kaum schaden verursachen und die reichweite einfach zu gering ist!

auch einige einheiten sind nur schnödes beiwerk da sie keinen zweck erfühlen, darunter hauptsächlich die leichten infantrieeinheiten und der buggy.


was ich auch noch zu bemängeln hab, man kann keinen schwierigkeitsgrad in der kampagne anwählen, höffe das dies im spiel funktioniert.

zuletz muß ich noch sagen, das man bei einer auflösung vone 1280x1024 ruhig etwas weiter rauszoomen dürfte, doch pustekuchen -.-


----------



## Boesor (28. Februar 2007)

fanaticcube2 am 28.02.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde diesen Teil überaus unübersitchlich.
> Dieser Glanz überall und die vor allem diese Blöden riesigigen Bäume stören mich gewaltig.
> 
> Ansonsten rennt man mit 3 Mammuts und 3 von diesen Laufenden Teilen in die gegnerische basis und ist fertig. Bisschen einfach . . .
> ...




Spiel mal skirmish auf brutal, wenn es dir dann noch so einfach gelingt bist du einfach zu gut!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. Februar 2007)

Okay, ich bin ein C&C-Noob, bin daher nicht so mit den geheimnisvollen Insiderkenntnissen vertraut, aber irgendwie kann ich basierend auf dem Skirmish deine Punkte nicht so richtig verstehen...


			
				patsche am 28.02.2007 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> es fehlen einige einheiten ausserdem sind einige abwehrgebäude der gdi fürn arsch, der vehicle abwehrturm und die ionenkanone kann man sich getrost sparen, da sie kaum schaden verursachen und die reichweite einfach zu gering ist!


Es gibt ja 2 Abwehrtürme für Fahrzeuge, einen der "nur" Projektile verschießt, und einen der diese Sonic-Wellen verschießt. Also ich finde die beiden rocken schon ordentlich die Fahrzeuge vom Feind weg. Dieses Fahrzeug was man in einen Turm umbauen kann, habe ich hingegen kaum genutzt, falls du das Ding meinen solltest. Die Ionenkanone (also die Superwaffe, die anderen, kleineren Dinger heißen “Sonic-Irgendwas”) ist ja wohl der Planetenkiller überhaupt, das Ding rottet mal eben die gesamte Infrastruktur des Gegners problemlos aus. Falls nach dem Angriff noch was steht, kommt halt ein kleiner Sonic-Luftschlag zum Einsatz, oder eben dieser kleiner Orca-Angriff für 500 (?) Dollar. Anschließend steht doch kaum noch was.   


> auch einige einheiten sind nur schnödes beiwerk da sie keinen zweck erfühlen, darunter hauptsächlich die leichten infantrieeinheiten und der buggy.


Also der Buggy ist doch klasse gegen feindliche Flugeinheiten! Sechs Dinger holen problemlos eine Staffel von NOD-Fliegern vom Himmel, die find ich richtig nützlich. Die normale Infanterie ist eben, naja, Infanterie. Die steckt man in Häuser oder nutzt die als "Sicherungstrupps", um diese doooofen NOD-Selbstmord-Einheiten wegzuputzen. Infanterie ist und war schon immer "nur" doofes Kanonenfutter. Wobei der Sniper natürlich eine Ausnahme bildet, der ist einfach top, wenn man den richtig einsetzt.


> was ich auch noch zu bemängeln hab, man kann keinen schwierigkeitsgrad in der kampagne anwählen, höffe das dies im spiel funktioniert.


Geht doch. Also bei der Alexandria-Mission, wo Dr. Cameron (^^) brieft, ist doch im unteren Balken klar ersichtlich, dass man auch die Schwierigkeitsstufe einstellen kann. Easy, Normal, Hard.

Regards, eX!


----------



## admiral000001 (28. Februar 2007)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal daran gedacht zu downloadseten zu verlinken die funktionieren oder wenigstens nicht total überlastet sind? 
Bis her ist zumindest keiner der Server erreichbar.


----------



## fanaticcube2 (28. Februar 2007)

Boesor am 28.02.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> fanaticcube2 am 28.02.2007 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich muss meinemeinung ein wenig verbessern, denn ich habe jetz mal die erste Mission gespielt und es rockt. Die Landschaft sah soooo viel besser aus als im skirmish und die Schwere des Spiels wird ab Mittel doch schon sehr gut.
Wenn ich dann im Spiel drin bin später wird hart eh normal sein und das was ich bei generals vermisst habe: Brutal ! wird dann eine Herausforderung.
naja bei generals war es shcon ne Herausforderung gegen 3 schwere Gegner zu gewinnen aber wenn man mal einen hat der so ultra stark ist und ne gute KI aufweist, dann wird das rocken.

Also ich werd mir das Game holen


----------



## fanaticcube2 (28. Februar 2007)

admiral000001 am 28.02.2007 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal daran gedacht zu downloadseten zu verlinken die funktionieren oder wenigstens nicht total überlastet sind?
> Bis her ist zumindest keiner der Server erreichbar.



Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.
Ich habe auch im Torrent mit konstanten 6 -10 kb/s gezogen aber weil ich am ersten Tag angefangen habe, konnte ich nun spielen.

Tip: Bei der nächsten Demo früher anfangen!


----------



## Kandinata (28. Februar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 28.02.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 28.02.2007 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



abwehrgebäude der gdi ist nur die flak (5 flaks reichen gerade so um 1 bomber zu killen) und villeicht noch der anti infantrie turm zu schwach (die standard infanterie zu killen braucht er ziemlich lang für), der rest ist in ordnung

erheblich schlimmer finde ich da die verteidigung von nod, das ist wie ein tropfen auf dem heissen stein... man kann pro turm 3 türme bauen ? geil... wäre da nicht eben das angesprochene problem das diese türme aber sowas von überhaupt keinen schaden machen wenn sie nur einzeln rumstehen... was den basis türmchen fehlt hat dann der obelisk, der schiesst so ziemlich alles weg 

achja, was ich nach längerem spielen aber hoffe ist das man sagen kann ob die superwaffen erlaubt sind oder nicht, weil das macht teils die spiele ziemlich kaputt


----------



## patsche (28. Februar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 28.02.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, ich bin ein C&C-Noob, bin daher nicht so mit den geheimnisvollen Insiderkenntnissen vertraut, aber irgendwie kann ich basierend auf dem Skirmish deine Punkte nicht so richtig verstehen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich rede von dem kleinen model das in nähere umgebung fahrzeuge kurzzeitig ausschaltet, leider zur kurz um zu reagieren, die superwaffen im allgemeinen sind viel zu übertieben, allein schon das man sie in der ersten mission benutzen kann stört mich tierisch!

hab noch was gefunden gebäudewegpunkte (baracken und waffenfabriken) lassen sich nicht über die bauleiste einrichten was für mich ziemlich schwachsinnig ist, jedesmal wenn ich meine front verlagere und neue einheiten direkt dort hin schicken will, muß ich zur basis zurück das gebäude auswählen und mir rechten maustaste den neuen wegpunkt setzen, das nervt und ist in hektischen kämpfen genickbrecher Nr. uno.


----------



## iakchos (28. Februar 2007)

Ich bin jetzt grad das erste mal zum Spielen gekommen und mir macht das als relativem C&C-Neuling eine Menge Spass.
Grafik ist bis auf die Schatten auch super.

Wie sind denn bei C&C so die Standard-Taktiken?

Mir ist bis jetzt immer ziemlich bald das Tiberium ausgegangen, d.h. die Felder waren erschöpft. und die anderen Felder waren ziemlich weit beim Gegner, da hätte ich gar nicht hinbauen können.

Mir gefällt das jedenfalls, werd ich mir je nachdem wie zB die Story und die Langzeitmotivation in den Tests beschrieben wird holen.

edit: Kann man die Kamera auch drehen?
Und weiter hinauszoomen?


----------



## Boesor (28. Februar 2007)

patsche am 28.02.2007 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich rede von dem kleinen model das in nähere umgebung fahrzeuge kurzzeitig ausschaltet, leider zur kurz um zu reagieren, die superwaffen im allgemeinen sind viel zu übertieben, allein schon das man sie in der ersten mission benutzen kann stört mich tierisch!



Die wirst du aber bestimmt nur in der ersten Mission benutzen können, n kleiner anheizer, nichts weiter


----------



## MICHI123 (28. Februar 2007)

DemoGame.dat - Komponente nicht gefunden
Die Andwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil *d3dx9_29.dll* nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das problem beheben.

WTF? Was nun?
Sys: 
a 64 3000+, 1gb ram, asus a8v deluxe, Radeon X1600XT.
Windows XP SP2+alle updates. DirectX 9 c installiert. Catalyst controle center recht neue version.
Was tun?

cya


----------



## Ecle (28. Februar 2007)

MICHI123 am 28.02.2007 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> DemoGame.dat - Komponente nicht gefunden
> Die Andwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil *d3dx9_29.dll* nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das problem beheben.
> 
> WTF? Was nun?
> ...




downloade dir die dll einfach unter http://www.dll-files.com/


----------



## Onkel-Cannabia (28. Februar 2007)

Habs eben auch grad probiert.
Gameplay bin ich mir noch nich sicher was ihc von halten soll, scheint aber recht ähnlich zu sein wie das Alte. Muss halt mal in ner LAN getestet werden.

Aber ich bin von der Performance echt überrascht. Ruckelt kein Meter und Ladezeiten sind halt locker 15 mal so schnell wie bei Warhammer


----------



## saschaausschweich (28. Februar 2007)

Ich finde die Demo total schlecht.

- Ich kann keine Mauern bauen. Wer Mauern überflüssig findet, sollte mal Supreme Commander spielen...

- Der Sound knackst, sowohl Onboard Intel HD Audio, als auch Soundblaster X-FI, an den Boxen liegts garantiert nicht.

- Die Schußanimation mit diesem blauen Laser sieht bei Panzern der GDI total bedeppert aus. Das paßt nicht ins Spiel. Die sollten es so wie in Teil 1 machen. Das ist mir alles zu viel SCI FI Quatsch. Wieso nicht einfach MG Feuer beim Panzer als Upgrade, sieht besser als Animation aus und wirkt realistischer.

- Ferner sieht das MG Feuer bei Soldaten total übertrieben aus.

- Ich frag mich, was die sich beim Blickwinkel gedacht haben. Blind bin ich nicht. Wieso kann ich nicht rauszoomen?

Wenn die obige Dinge nicht korriergen, werd ich mir das Spiel garantiert nicht kaufen.


----------



## Boesor (28. Februar 2007)

saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Demo total schlecht.
> 
> - Ich kann keine Mauern bauen. Wer Mauern überflüssig findet, sollte mal Supreme Commander spielen...
> 
> ...




Mauern wird es in der Endfassung geben, aber wenn du ne 1 zu 1 Version von C&C 1 erwartets muss ich dich enttäuschen.
Das Setting spielt ind der Zukunft, da braucht man viel "SCI FI Quatsch"


----------



## Peter23 (28. Februar 2007)

Boesor am 28.02.2007 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mauern sind so weit ich weiß komplett raus genommen worden.


----------



## Boesor (28. Februar 2007)

Peter23 am 28.02.2007 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mauern sind so weit ich weiß komplett raus genommen worden.



Woher weißt du?
Hier im Forum wurde zumindest n EA Kerl zitiert der sagte die Mauern wären nur in der Demo nicht enthalten


----------



## MICHI123 (28. Februar 2007)

WOW
Ich bin echt richtig begeistert von der Demo, obwohl ich sie noch nicht ansatzweise durch habe. (Auf schwierig dauert das seine Zeit)
Leider hat sich in der Kampagne mitten Im Spiel das Spiel einfach geschlossen, auf den Desktop ohne irgendeine Meldung   ohne abspeichern zu können ist das echt verdammt ätzend -> man baut sich gerade eine große armee auf, achtet dabei ein bisschen auf balancing, hat gerade genug und dann dann kommt so eine scheiße   

Zum Spiel: 
Genial. Die Atmo ist verdammt cool gemacht, echt geil   
Der Soundtrack: göttlich! Dann auch noch englische Sprachdateien, coool 
Das Gameplay ist überragend. Das Baumenu finde ich total genial, ich komm zwar noch nicht ganz so schnell dadurch (hotkeys lernt man ja mit der zeit) aber ich bin sicher, dass man, wenn man dieses System erstmal richtig verstanden hat und gut damit ist, extrem schnell damit spielen kann, weil das in Produktion stellen von Gebäuden mit Tastenkürzeln und den Menus rechts auch in fetzigen Gefechten möglich ist.
Die Grafik ist wierklich sehr gut, sehr effektreich und detailreich, wobei ich nicht weiß auf welchen einstellungen das war. Ich wollte dabei aber nichts ändern denn
die Performance war einfach nur klasse. Kein einziges Lag, komplett flüssiger Spielablauf, kurze Ladezeiten... Nur halt diese Scheiß 2 Abstürze.

Das Spiel ist so gut wie gekauft, morgen Demo zuende spielen. Das Spiel macht ja sowas von Laune, noch viel mehr als Generals, was ich schon verdammt geil fand. Wobei ich das noch etwas unübersichtlich finde, die Gefechte wirken ein bisschen effektüberladen, aber wenn man erstmal versteht worums geht, steigt man da bestimmt schnell durch.   


edit: @saschaausschweich 
In der Mission sieht man einige Mauern, die werden vermutlich baubar sein.
Und deine logik hinkt, man soll in einem anderen Spiel gucken, dass man Mauern braucht? Was hat die Notwendigkeit von Mauern in Supreme Commadner mit der Notwendigkeit von Mauern in CnC zu tun?    Meiner Meinung nach hemmen die eh nur die Spielgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## iakchos (28. Februar 2007)

Ich fass meine Fragen einfach nochmal zusammen:


Wie sind denn bei C&C so die Standard-Taktiken?

Wie komm ich an mehr Tiberium?
Ich kann ja die Förderplattformen nur in einem bestimmten Radius bauen.

Kann man die Kamera auch drehen?
Und weiter hinauszoomen?

Danke.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (28. Februar 2007)

iakchos am 28.02.2007 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie komm ich an mehr Tiberium?
> Ich kann ja die Förderplattformen nur in einem bestimmten Radius bauen.



Bauhof zusammenklappen und mal eben für eine Raffinerie (oder Basisverteidigung) ein wenig verlagern, wenn der Vorposten gebaut ist, kann man das Ding wieder zurück fahren.

Bei den GDI ist es noch komfortabler, denn man kann sich daheim so eine Kran hinstellen, dann vermisst man den Bauhof nicht so, wenn er grad auf Reisen ist.


----------



## patsche (28. Februar 2007)

Weird_Sheep am 28.02.2007 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> iakchos am 28.02.2007 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




viel zu umständlich;

einfach'n outpost bauen zum nächsten tiberium feld schicken wärenddessen eine raffenerie bauen und neben dem outpost (sobald er sich aufgebaut hat) errichten, ist zwar insgesamt teurer, aber wenigstens brauch man nicht sein wertvolles baufahrzeug durch die gegend schicken


----------



## Onkel-Cannabia (28. Februar 2007)

Soll die Ionen Kanone im Multiplayer auch so stark sein wie im Prologue???
Da is die ja völlig imba. Bei Nod hat nichts annähernd so reingehaun



			
				iakchos am 28.02.2007 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fass meine Fragen einfach nochmal zusammen:
> 
> 
> Wie sind denn bei C&C so die Standard-Taktiken?
> ...



Du kannst bei den ähm.. ach ich hab noch keine ahnung wie das alles heißt. Auf jdn Fall hast du ne leiste mit Infantry Units, Tanks, Construtcion etc und da is auch sowas wie supportive buildings, secondary buildings oder was weiß ich wie die das nennen. Da kannst du dann so'n kleines Fahrzeug bauen das seinen eigenen Build-Radius hat.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (28. Februar 2007)

patsche am 28.02.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 28.02.2007 22:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, dass muss ich mal testen, hab das Ding nur einmal gebaut, als es dafür Bonuspunkte gab und kurz nachdem ich den Bonus hatte, wurde das Autochen auch schon zerlegt.
Damit lässt sich ja dann sicherlich auch Verteidigungsanlagen zu den Tiberiumtürmen bringen?

Und gerade gesehen, NOD hat den Kran auch, in nehme an, dass die Scrin, dann auch irgend sowas haben.


----------



## patsche (28. Februar 2007)

Onkel-Cannabia am 28.02.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst bei den ähm.. ach ich hab noch keine ahnung wie das alles heißt. Auf jdn Fall hast du ne leiste mit Infantry Units, Tanks, Construtcion etc und da is auch sowas wie supportive buildings, secondary buildings oder was weiß ich wie die das nennen. Da kannst du dann so'n kleines Fahrzeug bauen das seinen eigenen Build-Radius hat.



harhar, wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst muhahaha


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Februar 2007)

Boesor am 28.02.2007 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 28.02.2007 21:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das war ich    leider ist dieses Zitat aber von 2006, was ich erst spät bemerkt habe. Ein neueres besagt das die mauern aus designgründen entfernt wurden weil sie einem schnellen und actionreichen gameplay im weg stehen.
Meiner Meinung nach eine ziemlich schwache Ausrede nur weil es vielleicht einige Einheiten in tests nicht geschafft haben durch ein Tor zu fahren   
In den Missionen wird es wohl mauern geben (sieht man ja auch in der Kampagnen-Mission) aber baubar sind sie wohl nicht.
Für mich ist dies sehr wichtig, Gründe dafür gibt es genug. Ich hege jedoch die Hoffnung das wenn sie nicht im Spiel baubar sind wenigstens ein Patch abhilfe schafft (der erste ist ja schon in Planung), oder spätestens durch einen Fanmod baubar werden, großer Aufwand wird das nicht sein schätze ich, die Grundlage dafür ist ja vorhanden.
Bin schon gespannt ob die KI im Skirmish beim Turtling Mauern baut oder nicht - wenn sie es tut wäre es beschiss wenn der Spieler dies nicht kann


----------



## patsche (28. Februar 2007)

Weird_Sheep am 28.02.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, dass muss ich mal testen, hab das Ding nur einmal gebaut, als es dafür Bonuspunkte gab und kurz nachdem ich den Bonus hatte, wurde das Autochen auch schon zerlegt.
> Damit lässt sich ja dann sicherlich auch Verteidigungsanlagen zu den Tiberiumtürmen bringen?



richtig, aber vorsicht nicht mit dem battleoutpost dem man in der waffenfabrik bauen kann verwechseln, das ding was ihr braucht läst sich im bauhof bauen, ja ich weiß umständlich und so ^^

'Survayor' heist das teil, hab eben mal geschaut, echt ein geniales teil


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> - Ich kann keine Mauern bauen. Wer Mauern überflüssig findet, sollte mal Supreme Commander spielen...


Ich kann auch sagen "wer Mauern nützlich findet sollte mal E2160 spielen. Da kannst du dich im Skirmish mit ED einmauern wie du willst, ne Hardcore Alien-KI reißt dir trotzdem den Arsch auf." 



			
				saschaausschweich am 28.02.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Wenn die obige Dinge nicht korriergen, werd ich mir das Spiel garantiert nicht kaufen.


Schön für dich. Bleibt ein potentielles Exemplar mehr für mich.


----------



## SHADOWLEXX (28. Februar 2007)

bitte lösch mich


----------



## moetown83 (28. Februar 2007)

Sers.....

Also ich bin ja nicht son Grafik-Nerd,und find die Grafik in der Demo soweit auch ganz gut.....aber die Effekte von den Spezialattacken sind ja mal nicht so der Hammer (mit Ausnahme der Ion Cannon).Ich zocks in 1024 mit max Details,aber diese "Vapor Bomb" von NOD z.B. sieht ja mal einfach nur besch...eiden aus.Generals fand ich da mit z.B. Fuel Air Bomb und dergleichen sehr viel geiler.
Werds mir aber trotzdem holen,denn das CnC-Flair ist ma wieder der Hammer!!Hätt mir aber wieder die Hovertanks aus Tiberian Sun gewünscht......


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

moetown83 am 28.02.2007 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Werds mir aber trotzdem holen,denn das CnC-Flair ist ma wieder der Hammer!!


So schauts aus!  



			
				moetown83 am 28.02.2007 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätt mir aber wieder die Hovertanks aus Tiberian Sun gewünscht......


Du meinst die Dinger die bei nem Ionensturm immer so schöne Bauchklatscher machen und alle - nicht vorhandenen - Viere von sich strecken? 

Nene, dann doch lieber etwas "bodenständiger.


----------



## Groenni (1. März 2007)

Hola!
Meine bescheidene Meinung so far:

- Grafik: sieht hübsch aus, wenn auch nicht revolutionär. Reicht mir aber völlig; schön, dass es auch noch auf älteren Rechern flüssig läuft!!
- Atmosphäre: gelungen! Fühlt sich eins zu eins wie Command n Conquer an!
- KI: gelungen! Endlich mal eine KI, die viele verschiedene Wege ausprobiert, um mich zu bezwingen und nicht nur stumpf Einheiten gegen meine Verteidigung verpulvert. Auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgeraden wirklich fordernd.
- Gameplay: Insgesamt ok, aber: Wieso muss ich beim Baumenü zwischen den einzelnen Bauhöfen hin- und herwechseln und kann nicht einfach eine Baureihe starten?? Unsinnig und kompliziert; zumal es im Eifer des Gefechts quasi unmöglich wird, Ralleypoints zu setzen, da man nie weiß, welches Baumenü gerade welchem Bauhof oder Kran zugeordnet ist. Wieso so umständlich? Davon mal abgesehen ist die Kritik, dass man nicht weit genug rauszoomen kann, berechtigt. 
- Soundtrack und Videosequenzen: absolut stimmig, Daumen hoch!
Insgesamt ein positives Fazit von mir, auch, wenn ich mir noch einige Verbesserungen im Detail erhoffe.
Meine Meinung

Edit: Finde übrigens auch, dass die Superwaffen ruhig noch ein bißchen mehr reinwummen könnten - incl. monströseren Explosionen 
Greetinx
Grönni


----------



## MICHI123 (1. März 2007)

iakchos am 28.02.2007 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die Kamera auch drehen?
> Und weiter hinauszoomen?


Drehen ist sehr sehr konfortabel gemacht, Mausrad drücken und dann maus in die richung bewegen. Bei Generals ging das ganau so, aber in TB kann man jetzt auch einfach das Mausrad einmal kurz drücken und die Kamera steht wieder auf standart. Damit sind sehr coole Aktionen möglich, zB: Gegnerische Einheiten stehen hinter einem Gebäude, ich zoom ran, dreh schnell die kamera, schick meine Einheiten auf die und dann kurz das Mausrad geklickt und schwups wieder standartansicht und man kann normal weiter machen.

Rauszoomen geht leider nicht weiter. ich tipp mal wegen performance gründen.


Hat mal wer ne Buildorder fürs Skirmish?


----------



## iakchos (1. März 2007)

MICHI123 am 01.03.2007 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> iakchos am 28.02.2007 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Wenn das mal nicht perfekt ist, danke!


@Rest: Hab ganz vergessen, dass man 1. sein Hauptgebäude bewegen kann und 2. ein 2tes bauen kann.   
Und dass obwohl ich das Tut durchgemacht hab.   

Nach einem weiteren Tag Demo-Zocken: 
*Ich brauch dieses Spiel!!* 


edit: Noch eine weitere dumme  Frage:

Ich hatte beim Skirmish Spiel in die Gebäude in der Mitte einen Haufen Infanterie gesteckt.
Im Tutorial wurde gesagt, dass der Gegner jetzt erst das ganze Haus kaputtmachen muss.
Jetzt sind aber ein paar NODs gekommen und nach ca. 5 Sekunden ist meine gesamte Haus-Besatzung tot aus dem Haus geflogen gekommen.
Das Haus hatte noch volle Hitpoints.

Ist das einen Spezielle Einheit?
Wenn ja, wie schütze ich mich davor?

Oder ist das ein Bug?


Ein weiteres Problem: Um ein Gebäude, in dem meine Einheiten waren sind unbewaffnete Aufklärungsflugzeuge ("Stealth-Einheiten") geflogen.
Nachdem die entdeckt wurden haben meine Buggys sofort drauf gefeuert, haben dabei allerdings im Laufe der Zeit das Gebäude zerstört, wo meine Einheiten drin waren.

Dazu viel mir nur eins ein: Dum?
Is it a Bug or a feature?

mfg iakchos


----------



## philson (1. März 2007)

http://datenbank.wowpatches.de

hier auch noch ein fullspeed mirror


----------



## Lord_Rancor (1. März 2007)

iakchos am 01.03.2007 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: Noch eine weitere dumme  Frage:
> 
> Ich hatte beim Skirmish Spiel in die Gebäude in der Mitte einen Haufen Infanterie gesteckt.
> Im Tutorial wurde gesagt, dass der Gegner jetzt erst das ganze Haus kaputtmachen muss.
> ...



Das ist kein Bug. Der Nod hat einfach nur seine Flammenwerfertypen eingesetzt. Die können, so wie du es bemerkt hast, Einheiten in Häusern "rausgrillen", und zwar im Sekundentakt. Was du dagegen machen kannst? Verteile drei-vier Scharfschützen in drei-vier Häusern weiter vorn, sodass die das Gebiet direkt vor der Basis des Gegners sehen. Danach dürfte keine einzige feindliche Infanterieeinheit jemals wieder auch nur annähernd in die Mitte der Karte kommen  . Dann setzt du zusätzlich noch in jedes der Häuser zwei Rocketeers, falls er mal mit paar Panzern oder so kommt, halt nur zur Sicherheit deiner Scharfschützen. Und da der Gegner ziemlich dämlich ist, kommt der auch nicht auf die Idee, die Häuser mit Bombern wegzubratzeln... 




> Ein weiteres Problem: Um ein Gebäude, in dem meine Einheiten waren sind unbewaffnete Aufklärungsflugzeuge ("Stealth-Einheiten") geflogen.
> Nachdem die entdeckt wurden haben meine Buggys sofort drauf gefeuert, haben dabei allerdings im Laufe der Zeit das Gebäude zerstört, wo meine Einheiten drin waren.
> 
> Dazu viel mir nur eins ein: Dum?
> ...



Merkwürdig. Bisher haben bei mir immer die Buggys, Rocketeers und eigentlich alle anderen auch durch Gebäude hindurch geschossen, wenn sich dahinter jemand bspw. verschanzt hatte. Dem Gebäude durch das geschossen wurde ist dabei allerdings nichts abgezogen worden. Insgesamt scheint diese "Trefferabfrage" nciht so das gelbe vom Ei zu sein. Was mir z.b. auch passiert ist: In der zweiten Mission sollte man doch diese Docks abschießen. Ich hab mir ein paar Orcas genommen, bin hoch geflogen, Boote versenkt und dann die Docks angegriffen. Aber die Raketen der Orcas sind an den Gestängen und Trägern dieser Docks vorbeigeflogen und unmittelbar unter den Docks (also da wo ich hingeklickt habe) ins Wasser rein. Kein Schaden verursacht. Beim zweiten Anlauf, alles haargenau gleich angeklickt haben sie dann aber getroffen und das Dock versenkt  :-o   

Is nich alles Gold was glänzt...


----------



## iakchos (1. März 2007)

Lord_Rancor am 01.03.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hilfreicher Text


Danke für die Hilfe.
Strategie ist eben immer gut.


----------



## ArcticWolf (1. März 2007)

So, hab heut die Demo bei nem Freund gezockt, Fazit:

Aufgrund der Demo werd ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen !
Is ja nix neues dabei, Spiel ist irgendwie lahm.
Der Tiberiumkonflokt ist abgesehen von einer Rasse weniger und älterer GRafik exakt das gleiche, Red Alert und Co haben einfallsreichere Einheiten.

Warum sollte ich es mir kaufen, wenn ich schon Generals und das AddOn habe, doch nicht wegen der anderen Namensgebung der Einheiten.

Da ich nicht so viel Wert auf Grafik lege ist nur noch die neue Rasse übrig, was der einzige Pluspunkt sien könnte.
Nagut, NOD können sich verstecken wie die GLA...aber naja...

Da fand ich dieses SW Strategiespiel besser.
Wobei ich da auch nicht über die Demo hinausgekommen bin, aufgrund von Klausuren.


----------



## Boesor (2. März 2007)

ArcticWolf am 01.03.2007 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab heut die Demo bei nem Freund gezockt, Fazit:
> 
> Aufgrund der Demo werd ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen !
> Is ja nix neues dabei, Spiel ist irgendwie lahm.
> ...



Ja was hast du denn auch erwartet?
C&C lebt halt im wesentlichen von der Story und der Atmosphäre. beides kann sich in einer Demo natürlich nicht entsprechend entfalten.
Mit Generals hat das Spiel doch nun wirklich nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Zubunapy (2. März 2007)

WoW. Hab grad die erste DemoMission durch. Man is das spannig gemacht. DAS wird endlich mal wieder ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel, das ich durchzocke!

Aber: Ist diese extrem träge Maus absicht? Ich hoffe, da kann man in der finalöen Version was machen. Is ja fürchterlich! Da wünscht man sich einen Tapiziertisch als Mauspad!


----------



## DarkForce11 (2. März 2007)

Hallo Leute. 
Es wird definitiv Mauern geben es wurde im Podcast genannt dass sie Aufgrund der Community doch ins Spiel genommen werden (über Tore schweigen sie sich noch aus). 
Es wurden auch schon Screens von den Mauern aller Parteien veröffentlicht.

Die Demo ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut gelungen.
Die Performance ist hervorragen. Die Grafik schön aber man muss sich an den weichzeichnen Shader gewöhnen. Sieht teilweise aus wie gemalt. Aber schön.

Athmosphäre ist Top.
Finde den Effekt der Railgun des Mammutpanzers übrigens überhauptnicht übertrieben. Es ist ja schließlich die selbe Waffe die die Tib-Sun Comando Einheit als auch der Mammut MK2 der GDI hatten. 
Allgemein finde ich allerdings das Nod den höheren Wiedererkennungswert hat. (besonders bei den Gebäuden).
Werd das mir Spiel auf jeden Fall holen


----------



## Gerry (2. März 2007)

DarkForce11 am 02.03.2007 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute.
> Es wird definitiv Mauern geben es wurde im Podcast genannt dass sie Aufgrund der Community doch ins Spiel genommen werden (über Tore schweigen sie sich noch aus).
> Es wurden auch schon Screens von den Mauern aller Parteien veröffentlicht.




Predator (EA):
"
Cool the anger guys, we have every right to make design change decisions and not always privy to explain them forthright. What you should be asking yourself first is, am I having fun without walls... 

From what I can tell, only the people in this thread are really making an issue out of it, simply because they are not there. 

The reality is, yes, *we made a late design decision not too long ago to take out walls from multiplayer. We will explain this further in the upcoming podcast*, but we found after extensive testing that walls were being hardly used and didn't suit the gameplay style, the fast paced feel, they became more of a nuance than an actual enhancing gameplay feature. 

We knew this would be a sore point to begin with for some players, but ultimately, we felt it was best for the gameplay. 

That said, I would like to let you know that we have left the wall logic IN for modders so when the game ships, if you want to download a mod with walls, you'll be able to do so. *Walls are also involved in single player* because they play a component in various base designs in certain missions, but for a team who has played this game for thousands upon thousands upon thousands of hours, we truly felt walls were not proving valuable. 

Your base defenses should absolutely be cheap enough for you to protect key structures. And furthermore, letting an engineer rush in to your base is a traditional C&C tactic that you need to find better ways to protect against. Its certainly not an easy tactic and if you let it happen, then you've made some serious mistakes. 

We will detail more specifically in the upcoming podcast. 
"

Quelle: http://forums.ea.com/mboards/message.jspa?messageID=1865567&sls=2#1865567

Das war am 26.02.07.
Bist du dir sicher, dass sie ihre Meinung noch mal geändert haben? 
Hört sich laut dieser Aussage nicht so an als würden sie sich in diesem Punkt von der Community beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## saschaausschweich (2. März 2007)

Ich finde die Atomexplosion der NOD schlechter, als die in Generals oder Supreme Commander. Ich dachte, man wollte Supreme Commander übertreffen und ein Effektfeuerwerk abbrennen. Ich persönlich finde die in Teil 1 am schönsten gemacht.


----------



## saschaausschweich (2. März 2007)

Die Kane Edition gibts übrigens für 25 Euro bei ebay!

Ich hab aber bei dem Versender bedenken.

Ist halt die Frage, ob es Raubkopien sind?

Bzw. ob die Ware überhaupt hier ankommt und ob Zollsteuer fällig wird.

Hab mir mal was aus China schicken lassen. Da kam noch Zoll drauf und als der ganze Kram schließlich nach 8 Wochen Lieferzeit da war, war der Artikel defekt...

Bei DVD´s kann das natürlich nicht passieren, aber man weiß halt nie...


----------



## GOTT99 (2. März 2007)

sonic2045 am 27.02.2007 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Mr gefällts und am 30.03 werde ich wie ein Kind auf den Postboten warten.




So ein Mist.. und 3 Tage später muss ich meinen Dienst beim Bund antreten   
Dann bleibt mir ja 3 Tage Zeit die Kampagne durchzuzocken


----------



## iakchos (2. März 2007)

Ich hab jetzt grad die Kampagne gespielt und muss mich schon wundern.

Ich hatte am Anfang eine ausgewogene Armee, bin dann zum Angriff gegangen und hab in den ersten Minuten die ganzen kleineren Einheiten verloren.

Aber mit 3 Mammutpanzern und 3 Predatoren hab ich es trotzdem geschafft alle Gebäude zu zerstören.


Da kann man doch einfach 10 Mammutpanzer bauen und losrushen, oder?
Das hat ja dann auch wenig Sinn.


----------



## Boesor (2. März 2007)

iakchos am 02.03.2007 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt grad die Kampagne gespielt und muss mich schon wundern.
> 
> Ich hatte am Anfang eine ausgewogene Armee, bin dann zum Angriff gegangen und hab in den ersten Minuten die ganzen kleineren Einheiten verloren.
> 
> ...




naja, anfang der Kampagne ist ja auch nicht allzu schwer, dass dürfte noch schwieriger werden


----------



## Ra-Tiel (2. März 2007)

iakchos am 02.03.2007 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt grad die Kampagne gespielt und muss mich schon wundern.
> 
> Ich hatte am Anfang eine ausgewogene Armee, bin dann zum Angriff gegangen und hab in den ersten Minuten die ganzen kleineren Einheiten verloren.
> 
> ...


Ich glaub in der Demo-Mission ist das nur ne Ausnahme dass man so früh schon Mammuts hat.

Wobei ich sagen muss dass ich diese Methode mit "in den ersten Missionen Mammuts + Ionenkanone" gar net mal so schlecht find. Früher wars ja - leider? - oft so dass man in den ersten Missionen mit einer Handvoll Infanteristen alle Gegner auf der Map hat vernichten müssen. War halt so ums einfach zu halten.

Warum also nicht mal schon mehr Tech am Anfang, aber halt der Einfachheit halber - gegen einen sehr passiven Gegner (wie in der C&C3 Demo)? Die Missionen sind genauso einfach wie mit Infanteristen 3 Nod-Soldaten jagen, aber geben dem Spieler schon deutlich mehr Mittel an die Hand als diese "RTS-für-Dummies" Einstiegsmissionen.

Diese "Vorzüge" bleiben halt nicht, sondern in den späteren Missionen müsste man dann den Techtree selber erforschen bzw die notwendige Infrastruktur erst langsam aufbauen um dann die "Top-Einheiten" Mammut und Ionenkanone selber einsetzen zu können.

Und wenn du denkst dass mit 10 Mammuts alles gesagt ist, versuch dich mal gegen nen "brutal" Gegner im Skirmish. Da bist du echt froh wenn du überhaupt bis zum Mammutbauen kommst.


----------



## DarkForce11 (2. März 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 02.03.2007 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> iakchos am 02.03.2007 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Wer Mammuts hat kann damit rushen, aber das schwierige ist es soweit zu kommen. 
Dies schafft man nur wenn man Kontrolle über die nötigen Rohstoffquellen  hat und somit sich ohne hin schon den Vorteil erkämpft hat. 
Die Mammuts sind wohl mehr dazu da das ganze dann noch zu einen schnellen Ende zu bringen. 

Bin mal auf die Kämpfe gegen mehr Gegnern gespannt.
Da wird sich dann zeigen wie gut das Spiel wirklich balanced ist.


----------



## Gerry (2. März 2007)

iakchos, hast du die beiden Kampagnen-Missionen auf "normal" oder "schwer" gespielt?


----------



## MICHI123 (3. März 2007)

iakchos am 01.03.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Lord_Rancor am 01.03.2007 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich empfehle:
http://www.cnc-inside.de/artikel-detail,917,1,1.html
und 
http://www.cnc-inside.de/artikel-detail,911,1,1.html

aber ich schaff trotzdem im skirmish den zweitleichtesten gegner schon nicht xD


----------



## Ra-Tiel (3. März 2007)

MICHI123 am 03.03.2007 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] aber ich schaff trotzdem im skirmish den zweitleichtesten gegner schon nicht xD


Hehe.  Aber ich weiß was du meinst, "mittel" ist schon recht gemein, der benutzt schon das ganze Arsenal:
* Superwaffen
* Spezialangriffe wie dieser Orca-Strike
* Spezialeinheiten wie Firehawk + Stratofighter-Upgrade um mitten in deiner Basis die Raffinerie zu killen
* ...



Hab ihn zwar schon ein paar Mal jetzt gepackt, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht. Mal schaun, vielleicht versuch ich mal den "schweren".


----------



## Argus1982 (4. März 2007)

ENDLICH wieder Tiberium ernten!!! Wobei sich die Ernter wieder gauso dumm verhalten, wie man es von allen anderen Teilen gewohnt ist. Direkt vor der Ausfahrt der Raffinerie befindet sich das Tiberium und der gurckt über die halbe Karte an der feindlichen Basis vorbei zu einem anderem Feld    So in der Demo schon geschehen.

Aber ansonsten ist das Game (die Demo) der HAMMER. Ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall holen. Da werden wieder die alten Erinnerungen wach. Nur jetzt mit verdammt guter Grafik und wieder einem super tollem Sound. So muss C&C sein. Und was ich ganz besonders toll finde: Selbst auf meinem nun schon 3,5 Jahre alten Rechner läuft das Spiel fast absolut flüssig (außer wenn sehr viele Einheiten auf dem Bildschirm sind) und das, obwohl ich die Grafikeinstellungen schon recht hoch geschraubt habe. Was ich dann aber wieder nicht so gut finde, ist die Tatsache, dass die Standardversion beschnitten wurde um das ab 16 Zertifikat zu bekommen. Da muss man sich dann extra die teuerere "Kane"-Version holen um das Spiel unbeschnitten zu haben. Mal ehrlich, was ist denn jetzt in der englischen Demo so schlimm, dass das fertige Spiel in dieser Fassung ab 18 sein soll. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen... Kein Blut, keine brutalen oder gewaltverherrlichende Szenen aber trotzdem ab 18. KA was das soll. Aber na ja. Es wurde halt so bestimmt. Darüber hinnaus ist die Kane-Fassung ja auch noch multilingual. Dann kann ich damit auch gleich mein Englisch ein wenig aufbessern


----------



## Mumienschlitzer (4. März 2007)

Bin schwer begeistert von der Demo! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass EA so ein gutes Spiel auf die Beine stellen kann. Da setze ich meine C&C-Karriere doch gerne fort!
Habe jetzt auch die Demos zu C&C3 sowie Supreme Commander gespielt und ersteres überzeugt mich doch um Längen mehr. SC ist zwar taktischer und bietet mehr Masse, aber C&C3 ist bombastischer, einfach näher dran am Geschehen.


----------



## xysvenxy (4. März 2007)

iakchos am 02.03.2007 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man doch einfach 10 Mammutpanzer bauen und losrushen, oder?
> Das hat ja dann auch wenig Sinn.


Naja, in Medium Balanced hast du da schon ein kleines Problem da er dich nicht einfach 10 Mammies bauen lässt...


----------



## cobius (4. März 2007)

xysvenxy am 04.03.2007 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> iakchos am 02.03.2007 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja also ich hab die Demo-Mission auf schwer durch und im Skirmish hab ich im 4. Anlauf den brutal - NOD Balanced in knapp 25minuten gepackt. Die Mission an sich ist für einen geübten !!! cnc Fan Kinderfasching, am brutal NOD musst ich mir anfangs auch die Zähne ausbeissen aber die alte Rushregel gilt nach wie vor 

7-10 Mammuts mit Gattling-Upgrade  und wumms der Gegner ist tod  Das tolle ist, man benötigt nicht mal die ziemlich effektiven Firehawks sondern der Gegner stellt einem noch die Avatar-Mechs zur Verfügung die mit einem Ingenieur gecaptured und in der eigenen Waffenfabrik repariert werden können  

Ebenfalls phänomenal am Brutal Balanced ist, dass er im Vergleich zum Hard nicht die NOD Rakete, sprich die Superwaffe einsetzt, vermutlich n KI Fehler  Dafür rammt der einen von 3 Seiten gleichzeitig mit Mechs, Skorpions un Venom Angriffshelikopter


----------



## cobius (4. März 2007)

cobius am 04.03.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> xysvenxy am 04.03.2007 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## john-wayne (5. März 2007)

SYSTEM am 26.02.2007 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




läuft die demo nicht unter XP?
bekomme immer eine fehlermeldung dies ist keine win32 anwendung!


----------



## TBrain (5. März 2007)

john-wayne am 05.03.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 26.02.2007 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich läuft die Demo unter WinXP. Der Fehler, den du beschreibst, taucht z.B. auch auf wenn der Download irgendwie fehlerhaft war. Lad die Datei am besten nochmal runter.


----------



## IXS (5. März 2007)

john-wayne am 05.03.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 26.02.2007 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neu laden heißt die Devise. 
Die Datei ist defekt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. März 2007)

cobius am 04.03.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> 7-10 Mammuts mit Gattling-Upgrade  und wumms der Gegner ist tod



ich kenn nur das Railgun-Upgrade, wo gibts denn das andere?


----------



## Peter23 (5. März 2007)

LouisLoiselle am 05.03.2007 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> cobius am 04.03.2007 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei C&C Generals    Da hat er was verwechselt.


----------



## malteharms3 (12. März 2007)

ich sag nur eins: 1,2 gig^^


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2007)

malteharms3 am 12.03.2007 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur eins: 1,2 gig^^




und warum sagst du das ?   


ps:
das spiel ist übrigens *gold gegangen*, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------

